# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Outubro 2006



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 22:44)

Ora mais um mês, mais um topico de previsão de modelos.

Let the games begin     


Lanço o desafio aqui de ver quem fica mais próximo de acertar a 1º entrada da ISO 0. Eu aponto para o dia 16 de Outubro


----------



## Iceberg (30 Set 2006 às 23:10)

Bem, parece que para o final da próxima semana, o Anticiclone vai instalar-se em crista sobre a Península. Será que iremos ter as primeiras Tº mínimas mais baixas ...


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2006 às 23:15)

Hmm, acho que Bragança terá a primeira geada no dia 5...


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2006 às 23:20)

LUPER disse:


> Ora mais um mês, mais um topico de previsão de modelos.
> 
> Let the games begin
> 
> ...



Eu aponto para depois do dia 15 de Novembro


----------



## Senador (1 Out 2006 às 00:38)

Mais um mês, esperemos que este nos traga motivos para ficar agarrados ao computador! 
Os meus desejos são de muita precipitação, e que seja alguma de neve nas zonas altas!

um abraço a todos


----------



## Senador (1 Out 2006 às 01:04)

Previsão de 34mm em Lisboa Segunda á noite!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duncan (1 Out 2006 às 01:18)

iceberg disse:


> Bem, parece que para o final da próxima semana, o Anticiclone vai instalar-se em crista sobre a Península. Será que iremos ter as primeiras Tº mínimas mais baixas ...



Bem, se não estiver enganado devido à  posição do anticciclone, se essa previsão se concretizar, acho que vai trazer temperaturas acima dos 25º para todo o território devido à corrente de leste.Este situação Já aconteceu muitas vezes no inicio de outubro.Qual a vossa opinião?


----------



## albertoisla (1 Out 2006 às 09:13)

Bueno, parece que tendremos un par de dias de calor, y un frente Cruzará portugal y el W de españa, aunque no espero más de 5mm, ya es algo  
Despues? Vendra el friooo  durante algunos días, que ya va siendo hora... y ya especulaciones, el Anticiclón se marcha al norte  y ya veremos que pasará... por lo menos, más optimista que hasta hace dos días se puede ser...


----------



## Bruno Campos (1 Out 2006 às 10:45)

amanha vamos meter muita água

Porto:


----------



## Fil (1 Out 2006 às 13:29)

Em Trás-os-Montes as mínimas vão ficar próximas a 0ºC na quinta e sexta  

Mas antes do frio vem aí muita água, primeiro no norte e depois alastrando-se a todo o continente na terça


----------



## Luis França (1 Out 2006 às 14:17)

Boas,
Lá que vem água vem e com força de sul. Quem estiver na Madeira que se prepare pois vai cair muita água por toda a ilha. Ou estarei errado?






Reparem bem como é que ela vai cair ...


----------



## Senador (1 Out 2006 às 14:23)

Na suiça já se preve acumulações de neve de 50cm nas zonas mais altas, nos proximos 3 dias.. vejam o panorama em Zermatt, Cervinia:


----------



## Senador (1 Out 2006 às 14:31)

Fil disse:


> Em Trás-os-Montes as mínimas vão ficar próximas a 0ºC na quinta e sexta
> 
> Mas antes do frio vem aí muita água, primeiro no norte e depois alastrando-se a todo o continente na terça



Não sei onde viste essa das mínimas, mas pelo o que eu vejo as mínimas para esses dias não irão além dos 10ºC.. é pena mas é a realidade


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2006 às 14:46)

Luis França disse:


> Boas,
> Lá que vem água vem e com força de sul. Quem estiver na Madeira que se prepare pois vai cair muita água por toda a ilha. Ou estarei errado?
> 
> Reparem bem como é que ela vai cair ... :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain:
> ...


----------



## dj_alex (1 Out 2006 às 15:04)

João Oliveira disse:


> Na suiça já se preve acumulações de neve de 50cm nas zonas mais altas, nos proximos 3 dias.. vejam o panorama em Zermatt, Cervinia:



Ja começam a preparar as pistas para a próxima temporada de inverno..  

A nossa turistrela já tem um site novo...mas não era este ano que iriamos ter mais pistas na serra da estrela??? As pistas continuam a mesma miseria...9 pistas no total...e mais de 90% dos dias só tem 5 abertas....


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2006 às 16:27)

dj_alex disse:


> Ja começam a preparar as pistas para a próxima temporada de inverno..
> 
> A nossa turistrela já tem um site novo...mas não era este ano que iriamos ter mais pistas na serra da estrela??? As pistas continuam a mesma miseria...9 pistas no total...e mais de 90% dos dias só tem 5 abertas....



Sendo assim, nem sei para que querem mais pistas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Out 2006 às 18:48)

Bem... a borrasquita vai para norte...    As tempestades nao gostam do nosso governo ou k???

  K RAIVA!! E OS MODELOS??!!RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

estao-me a enganar!!

E akela borrasca em direcçao ao norte de africa!! esta interessante!!


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2006 às 19:21)

Ou os modelos dão uma volta de 360º ou esta quinzena resume-se a 1 dia ou dois dias de chuva essa "tempestade" eu já tinha dito a uns dias que a Galiza é que ia levar com o principal da chuva e não ando muito longe o Norte e Centro vão ter muita chuva na noite de segunda e madrugada de terça lá se foi a esperança de o sul ver muita água este até pode ser um bom mes para o sul mas por agora não está no bom caminho!


----------



## albertoisla (1 Out 2006 às 19:57)

Son horrorosos los modelos... pa tirarlos ala basura y no volverlos a ver


----------



## Iceberg (1 Out 2006 às 23:10)

De facto, assim parece, pelo menos até à terceira semana de Outubro não devem aparecer grandes novidades ... aguardemos por melhores dias


----------



## LUPER (1 Out 2006 às 23:13)

iceberg disse:


> De facto, assim parece, pelo menos até à terceira semana de Outubro não devem aparecer grandes novidades ... aguardemos por melhores dias



Epá vcs estão todos muito pessimistas, não dou mais do que 3 dias para os modelos começarem a insistir numa bela nortada . Vamos aproveitar estes dias frios que ai vêm.


----------



## LUPER (1 Out 2006 às 23:28)

Nesta saida o A dos Açores já só dura até sabado, depois somos novamente varridos por NW e W  , daqui a 3 dias quando estiver para chegar o A, ele já não entra


----------



## LUPER (1 Out 2006 às 23:46)

Bem a saida está completa e eu não podia estar mais esperançado, novamente a tal entrada de NW, mas a 190 h  , já não está a 300h. A 300h está outra mas essa fica para mais tarde.

Este ano começa o mesmo filme das entradas de NW serem muito frias, a iso 0 quase que nos quer chegar depois de atravessar o atlântico, será que em pleno Inverno vamos ter esse prazer de entradas NW com isos abaixo de 0?


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Out 2006 às 02:12)

Realmente a continuar assim, aqui que habitualmente temos um mês de Outubro com muita precipitação, este ano vai ser para esquecer   

Ai que estamos a ficar cada vez mais secos aqui para o Sul...


----------



## albertoisla (2 Out 2006 às 06:26)

ohhh lo que dariaaaa...


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 09:28)

Boas,

Parece que sempre vamos ter chuvas fortes reparem no enchimento desde as Canárias, sempre vamos ter dois dias interessantes, parecem formações troipicais     
Que é que eu vos dizia  
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/rb-l.jpg
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 11:00)

Bem os modelos estão acompanhar as minha previsões de bom tempo para a seguir à Lua Cheia, pelo menos durante uma semanita 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## LUPER (2 Out 2006 às 12:46)

Seringador disse:


> Bem os modelos estão acompanhar as minha previsões de bom tempo para a seguir à Lua Cheia, pelo menos durante uma semanita
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png



Quando é que é a lua Cheia? É que voltam a insistir na entra de NW  , era bem bom


----------



## dj_alex (2 Out 2006 às 12:56)

Seringador disse:


> Bem os modelos estão acompanhar as minha previsões de bom tempo para a seguir à Lua Cheia, pelo menos durante uma semanita
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png



Mas nós nao queremos bom tempo.....


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Out 2006 às 14:22)

LUPER disse:


> Quando é que é a lua Cheia? É que voltam a insistir na entra de NW  , era bem bom



a lua cheia é dia 7


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Out 2006 às 15:36)

Parece que temos uma situaçao a contrariar tudo e todos!! akela depressao que esta situada a noroeste de Portugal continental que vem a todo o vapor!!
Esta a rasgar a borrasca que esta a Norte, na galiza!! 

Sera que continua assim???

Sera tambem que ira empurrar as depressoes vindas de SW mais para Sul do pais??


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 18:05)

Situação Interessante esta??   
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn724.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn728.png


----------



## dj_alex (2 Out 2006 às 20:49)

Seringador disse:


> Situação Interessante esta??
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn724.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn728.png



farto de situações interessantes a passar ao lado....por isso...é mais uma..


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 10:20)

dj_alex disse:


> farto de situações interessantes a passar ao lado....por isso...é mais uma..



Quem se fia só em modelos apanha desilusões


----------



## dj_alex (3 Out 2006 às 10:28)

Seringador disse:


> Quem se fia só em modelos apanha desilusões



    

Tu é que dizias que a Madeira ia ser atingida e acabou por passar ao lado o mau tempo...Eu sempre disse o contrário...


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 10:41)

dj_alex disse:


> Tu é que dizias que a Madeira ia ser atingida e acabou por passar ao lado o mau tempo...Eu sempre disse o contrário...




Como poderás verificar eu indiquei que existia potencial, estava lá e mais uma vez mencionei mais o facto para o continente 
ver http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=282&page=34

Uma coisa que reparo, mas é caracteristico dos portugueses, é " prognósticos só depois do fim do jogo", fazendo lembrar uma instituição 
Além disso existe falta de membros que façam previsões, ou se calhar a falta de coragem/confiança para as indicar, ou mesmo receio de levar na cabeça, afinal não passam de previsões Alex e não constatações!  
Mas é sempre melhor esperrar que aconteça não é, assim não existe a hipótese de ser criticado


----------



## Silvia (3 Out 2006 às 11:05)

Olá,
Gostaria de deixar aqui o meu testemunho e a verdade é que tenho vindo a seguir as previsões que fazem, especialmente as do Serigrador e digo acho fantástico e até consigo aprender bastante. Realmente, o que aqui se faz são previsões, estudos de modelos, e até os "grandes especialistas do IM" fazem previsões pouco acertadas. Por isso, façam-nas que eu e muitos outros estaremos aqui para as ler.

Cumprimentos a todos
Sílvia


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 11:09)

Silvia disse:


> Olá,
> Gostaria de deixar aqui o meu testemunho e a verdade é que tenho vindo a seguir as previsões que fazem, especialmente as do Serigrador e digo acho fantástico e até consigo aprender bastante. Realmente, o que aqui se faz são previsões, estudos de modelos, e até os "grandes especialistas do IM" fazem previsões pouco acertadas. Por isso, façam-nas que eu e muitos outros estaremos aqui para as ler.
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos
> Sílvia



Obrigado pelo apoio e confiança Silvia


----------



## dj_alex (3 Out 2006 às 11:26)

Seringador disse:


> Como poderás verificar eu indiquei que existia potencial, estava lá e mais uma vez mencionei mais o facto para o continente
> ver http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=282&page=34
> 
> Uma coisa que reparo, mas é caracteristico dos portugueses, é " prognósticos só depois do fim do jogo", fazendo lembrar uma instituição
> ...



Eu como sempre te disse nunca gostei de previsões nem de modelos...Como sabes prefiro bastante mais a climatologia do que a previsão...Sou o primeiro a ficar de pé atras principalmente nas previsões a mais de 3/4 dias...e sou o primeiro a dizer que "vamos ver", é melhor esperar mais alguns dias para ver como a situação evolui...Isso nao é com receio de levar na cabeça, mas para não serem criadas expectativas demasiado grandes...
Ainda por cima numa alguma altura em que os modelos ao inves de melhorarem acho que só andam a pior....


----------



## Silvia (3 Out 2006 às 14:55)

Eu percebo muito pouco de modelos, mas olhando para aquela depressão que está entre os Açores e a Madeira, parece-me algo semelhante ao nascimento do Vince em 2005. Não sei parece-me, claro, eu sou uma morena talvez com descendência de loira,... 
O que voçês acham?
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/met8/neatl/rb-l.jpg


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2006 às 15:24)

Muito bom olho Silvia eu tenho andado a seguir essa depressão a 2 dias e efectivamente pode ganhar características tropicais se é que já não as tem!E se não fosse este anticiclone centrado sobre a PI acredito que podíamos ter uma surpresa mas nada é impossível 

Elsewhere in the tropics  An non-tropical low pressure system has formed near 30N 30W, about 500 miles south of the Azores Islands. This low may gradually acquire tropical characteristics over the next few days as it drifts southwestward over warmer waters.


----------



## dj_alex (3 Out 2006 às 15:25)

Silvia disse:


> Eu percebo muito pouco de modelos, mas olhando para aquela depressão que está entre os Açores e a Madeira, parece-me algo semelhante ao nascimento do Vince em 2005. Não sei parece-me, claro, eu sou uma morena talvez com descendência de loira,...
> O que voçês acham?
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/met8/neatl/rb-l.jpg



pelo menos mereceu um invest por parte do fnmoc..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Out 2006 às 15:57)

Silvia em alta!! Muito bem!!

Mas eu ja nao digo nada!! ultimamente ando um pouco como os modelos  

Mas uma coisa vos garanto --- tanto aNdam por aki estas depressoes que num dia destes teremos uma GRANDE SURPRESA!!

Depressao da Galiza atingiu ventos com 160km/h!!

Atençao tambem á depressao de Cabo Verde que esta bastante forte!!


----------



## Santos (3 Out 2006 às 16:01)

]ToRnAdO[;12382 disse:
			
		

> Silvia em alta!! Muito bem!!
> 
> Mas eu ja nao digo nada!! ultimamente ando um pouco como os modelos
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acordo contigo, creio que a coisa vai animar,e como diz o velho ditado "água mole em pedra dura tanto bate até que fura".


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2006 às 16:09)

Olhando para as imagens de satélite, esta manhã a depressão entre a Mad. e os Aço. estava mais organizada e aquirindo caracterisitcas tropicais, as últimas imagens mostram uma maior desorganização, mas veremos no que dá. Concordo com o miguel, esse anticiclone vai estragar o "espectáculo". Mas veremos...


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 16:09)

Seringador disse:


> Situação Interessante esta??
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn724.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn728.png



Afinal sempre é interessante  
Nota: É imprecindível interpretar o comportamento dos diferentes membros, nos diferentes modelos e os respectivos espaços temporais, sendo que ao mesmo tempo é necessária uma análise exaustiva da atmosfera nas diferentes latitudes, altitudes e longitudes do hemisfério Norte, pq só assim se conseguirá atingior algum nível de fiabilidade, mas não se pode olhar só para eles, terá de existir toda uma análise conjuntoral


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 16:12)

dj_alex disse:


> pelo menos mereceu um invest por parte do fnmoc..
> 
> 
> 
> > Bem visto Alex!


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 16:29)

Silvia disse:


> Eu percebo muito pouco de modelos, mas olhando para aquela depressão que está entre os Açores e a Madeira, parece-me algo semelhante ao nascimento do Vince em 2005. Não sei parece-me, claro, eu sou uma morena talvez com descendência de loira,...
> O que voçês acham?
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/met8/neatl/rb-l.jpg



Bem Silvia, analisando algumas variáveis pode ser que surja alguma coisa engraçada mas breve  

SST- não favorece para os Açores apenas para a Madeira ou Continente
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.10.3.2006.gif

Wind Shear- parece que vai ficar confinado, a única saída poderá ser só para E ou NE ou o wind shera alterar de influência na área

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7shr.html

Vorticidade a 850mb- aqui mostra algum potencial organizativo
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7vor.html


Ventos
existe uma bos organização dos ventos tanto nas altas como nas baixas camadas da troposfera 
Baixas- alguma intensidade já a 800mb, para não falar nas restantes
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7ir.html
Altas - ventos muito fortes
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7wv.html

Conclusão, poderá haver potencial para algo fora do normal, mas será restrito as condições não favorecem uma duração apreciável do sistema, contudo já seria bom ver um deprerssão tropical


----------



## dj_alex (3 Out 2006 às 16:34)

Seringador disse:


> Bem Silvia, analisando algumas variáveis pode ser que surja alguma coisa engraçada mas breve
> 
> SST- não favorece para os Açores apenas para a Madeira ou Continente
> http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.10.3.2006.gif
> ...



Se fosse até a madeira como depressão tropical já ficava feliz


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2006 às 16:47)

dj_alex disse:


> Se fosse até a madeira como depressão tropical já ficava feliz



Muita simpatia da tua parte!! Porque não era tu que levavas com a depressão tropical...


----------



## dj_alex (3 Out 2006 às 16:50)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Muita simpatia da tua parte!! Porque não era tu que levavas com a depressão tropical...



   

Vontade não me falta....Só queria alguma animação...uma depressão tropical de vez em quando não faz mal a ninguem


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 17:20)

acho que deve de preocupar mais os Açoreanos, isto em termos de precipitação


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 18:20)

Boas,

Os modelos estão a mostrar um super-sistema para o fim da saída   
estão todos     
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2006 às 19:13)

O IM espanhol prevê neve a partir dos "só" 1900 metros no Cantábrico... ela já anda aí perto


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2006 às 19:18)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Os modelos estão a mostrar um super-sistema para o fim da saída
> estão todos
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700



Realmente, dois super sistemas frontais!


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 09:43)

Boas,

Esses sistemas frontais associados vão fazer estragos ao nível do litoral no UK, isto pq vai coincidir com o pico das marés vivas no FDS, certamente vamos ter noticias 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!pop!od!enfo!w_proba_gusts!2006100312!!!step/

Para aqui vamos ter bom tempo a partir de amanhã sobretudo onde a influência da Lua cheia se faz sentir


----------



## LUPER (4 Out 2006 às 10:31)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Esses sistemas frontais associados vão fazer estragos ao nível do litoral no UK, isto pq vai coincidir com o pico das marés vivas no FDS, certamente vamos ter noticias
> http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!pop!od!enfo!w_proba_gusts!2006100312!!!step/
> ...



Mas o "Bom tempo" vai ser curto, a partir de Segunda volta o Bom tempo, esse sim


----------



## Luis França (4 Out 2006 às 11:04)

Boas,  há 3 minutos o céu na zona da Amadora estava assim. Agora chove miudinho tipo peneirinho... 
O que é que se passa com aquele arco-íris com aquela interrupção ao meio?


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 11:41)

LUPER disse:


> Mas o "Bom tempo" vai ser curto, a partir de Segunda volta o Bom tempo, esse sim



A ver vamos o GFS está com muitos dados dos anos anteriores 
O Outubro vai ser diferente dos anos anteriores e para o dia 10/11 não sei se será assim como esles mostram


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 15:35)

Boa tarde
Será que irá ser assim? 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Out 2006 às 15:41)

Deus queira que sim....mas....

ESTES MODELOS ANDAM MALUCOS!!! 

SAO UM DESTROI REPUTAÇOES NESTE MOMENTO!!


----------



## dj_alex (4 Out 2006 às 15:46)

Seringador disse:


> Boa tarde
> Será que irá ser assim?
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif
> [/url]


----------



## LUPER (4 Out 2006 às 15:51)

Seringador disse:


> Boa tarde
> Será que irá ser assim?
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif



Os modelos começam a falhar como falhavam o ano passado, para mim a problemática da corrente do golfo baralha isto tudo. Eu estou farto de


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 17:42)

LUPER disse:


> Os modelos começam a falhar como falhavam o ano passado, para mim a problemática da corrente do golfo baralha isto tudo. Eu estou farto de



Eu acho que não vai ser tanto assim e reparem na diferença entre o ECM e O GFS, não tem nada haver   
Eu já sei qual vai ganhar, apostava uma de €50,00  

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2006 às 23:59)

Eu aposto em alguma águinha a partir de terça ou quarta mas os modelos tem vindo a tirar alguma água a esse episodio mas pelo menos sempre é alguma actividade a partir do dia 15 a coisa põe-se boa


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2006 às 14:49)

miguel disse:


> Eu aposto em alguma águinha a partir de terça ou quarta mas os modelos tem vindo a tirar alguma água a esse episodio mas pelo menos sempre é alguma actividade a partir do dia 15 a coisa põe-se boa



Pois é verdade, estava à espera de uma chuvada forte para terça, mas os modelos de hoje pouco mais do que chuva fraca anunciam... Já vi estes modelos mais fiáveis do que ultimamente; as tempestades tropicais ajudam a baralhar as cartas, mas ultimamente as Tem. Trop. não estão mto activas para servirem de desculpa...


----------



## Seringador (6 Out 2006 às 14:57)

Pois é o que que eu vos dizia:lolabove:   com o aproximar da Lua Cheia  

Só teremos animação +180H, de resto podemos ter um ou outro dia mais cinzento... 
Comparação entre ECM e GFS
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Out 2006 às 17:20)

Aumento das Temperaturas do ar para os proximos 3 dias devido ao Sueste (Levante)

Previsao para VRSA (15H do dia 07/10)---- 30Cº

Faro----28Cº

Beja---29Cº

Lisboa---27Cº

Sagres---22Cº

Penhas Douradas---17Cº

Bragança---24Cº

Porto---21Cº


----------



## Senador (7 Out 2006 às 00:25)

Agora ja começo a gostar, parece que apartir da noite de Quarta as temperaturas vão descer, pelo menos no Norte do País... a isozero vai andar nos 2100/2300 metros com chuva, portanto aponto Quinta feira para os primeiros flocos na Serra da Estrela!


----------



## Fil (7 Out 2006 às 02:20)

]ToRnAdO[;12557 disse:
			
		

> Aumento das Temperaturas do ar para os proximos 3 dias devido ao Sueste (Levante)
> 
> Previsao para VRSA (15H do dia 07/10)---- 30Cº
> 
> ...



Castro Marim pode representar o mesmo clima de VRSA?


----------



## duncan (7 Out 2006 às 12:16)

]ToRnAdO[;12460 disse:
			
		

> Deus queira que sim....mas....
> 
> ESTES MODELOS ANDAM MALUCOS!!!
> 
> SAO UM DESTROI REPUTAÇOES NESTE MOMENTO!!



Pessoal, só sei que apesar de uma granda evolução meteorologia nas ultimas decadas, ainda estamos longe da mae natureza,mas ma coisa é verdade com os erros tambem se aprende.


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2006 às 22:53)

Nos próximos dias, segundo os modelos, a situação meteorologica poderá ficar algo interessante, já a partir de amanhã à tarde pela Madeira com chuva e trovoadas.


----------



## tozequio (7 Out 2006 às 22:56)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Nos próximos dias, segundo os modelos, a situação meteorologica poderá ficar algo interessante, já a partir de amanhã à tarde pela Madeira com chuva e trovoadas.



E parece que por aqui vamos ter uma visitinha da iso 5 esta semana, o problema é que para o resto do mês a coisa não parece muito interessante em termos de frio.


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2006 às 22:59)

tozequio disse:


> E parece que por aqui vamos ter uma visitinha da iso 5 esta semana, o problema é que para o resto do mês a coisa não parece muito interessante em termos de frio.



Verás que com a rapidez que os modelos estão a alterar as previsões, o final do mês poderá ser muito diferente do agora esperado!!


----------



## LUPER (7 Out 2006 às 23:05)

tozequio disse:


> E parece que por aqui vamos ter uma visitinha da iso 5 esta semana, o problema é que para o resto do mês a coisa não parece muito interessante em termos de frio.




Será?  Olha que vamos ter surpresas e mais não digo .

O quadro sinoptico está lá, a lua nova não vai trazer, felizmente bom tempo, pelo que venha então o frio.


----------



## tozequio (8 Out 2006 às 00:16)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Verás que com a rapidez que os modelos estão a alterar as previsões, o final do mês poderá ser muito diferente do agora esperado!!



Eu sei, os modelos têm estado muito instáveis nos últimos tempos, mas ainda assim preferia ver frio para o fim do mês.  

Já agora, já reparararam no pico de precipitação que o ensemble marca para o Porto para daqui a cerca de 1 semana?


----------



## LUPER (8 Out 2006 às 00:27)

tozequio disse:


> Eu sei, os modelos têm estado muito instáveis nos últimos tempos, mas ainda assim preferia ver frio para o fim do mês.
> 
> Já agora, já reparararam no pico de precipitação que o ensemble marca para o Porto para daqui a cerca de 1 semana?



Já vistes o 2º painel do GFS     ?


----------



## tozequio (8 Out 2006 às 10:56)

LUPER disse:


> Já vistes o 2º painel do GFS     ?



À excepção de algum   para meio da semana que vem, não vejo lá nada de muito anormal...


----------



## LUPER (8 Out 2006 às 11:56)

tozequio disse:


> À excepção de algum   para meio da semana que vem, não vejo lá nada de muito anormal...



Era a saída das 18 de ontem


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2006 às 12:09)

Eu gosto do segundo painel do GFS e o europeu já o está a acompanhar por agora  se se confirmar seria um belo período de chuvas para todo o pais especialmente o Norte Pq. o Golfo da Biscais parece que tem mel gosto do afundamento das B de NW e N   claro que td isto é uma previsão a longo prazo logo é uma tendência


----------



## LUPER (8 Out 2006 às 12:11)

miguel disse:


> Eu gosto do segundo painel do GFS e o europeu já o está a acompanhar por agora  se se confirmar seria um belo período de chuvas para todo o pais especialmente o Norte Pq. o Golfo da Biscais parece que tem mel gosto do afundamento das B de NW e N   claro que td isto é uma previsão a longo prazo logo é uma tendência



Claro que é uma tendencia, mas já vem em várias saídas, e quanto ao frio com a iso 5 no norte do país, não se pode dizer que não faça frio para esta altura do ano. Máximas de 16 ou 17 e minimas de 10 é tempo frio para Outubro ou não é?


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2006 às 12:23)

LUPER disse:


> Claro que é uma tendencia, mas já vem em várias saídas, e quanto ao frio com a iso 5 no norte do país, não se pode dizer que não faça frio para esta altura do ano. Máximas de 16 ou 17 e minimas de 10 é tempo frio para Outubro ou não é?



Mas essas máximas e mínimas são o que eu poderia esperar para a minha zona tendo em conta estas ultimas saídas acredito que no Norte seja um pouco mais baixo tanto máximas como mínimas na minha zona mínimas ate 10ºC a partir da segunda quinzena já é normal menos que isso já não é e máximas até aos 17ºc tbm não é anormal menos já não é muito normal isto tendo em conta os meus registos dos últimos anos


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2006 às 12:50)

Mas não esquecer que estamos a falar a largo prazo é mto inserto mas como este tópico é para falar de modelos e aquilo está lá é uma tendência temos de falar na tendência  mas uma coisa é já certa a chuvinha no terça e quarta mais no Norte e Centro  o Sul mais uma vez não vai ver muita chuva depois frio principalmente nas mínimas


----------



## LUPER (8 Out 2006 às 12:51)

miguel disse:


> Mas essas máximas e mínimas são o que eu poderia esperar para a minha zona tendo em conta estas ultimas saídas acredito que no Norte seja um pouco mais baixo tanto máximas como mínimas na minha zona mínimas ate 10ºC a partir da segunda quinzena já é normal menos que isso já não é e máximas até aos 17ºc tbm não é anormal menos já não é muito normal isto tendo em conta os meus registos dos últimos anos



Penso que esse tipo de temperaturas é mais para Novembro ou não?


----------



## LUPER (8 Out 2006 às 12:56)

A média das máximas para Lx é de 22,4 e para o Porto de 20,9 pelo que podemos já tirar muitas ilações desses valores.

Quanto ás minimas é de 14,6 para Lx e 11,4 para o Porto. Penso que então estes valores de 24 e 25 de máxima, enquandram-se com o normal e os 16 ou 17 da mesma forma. Já as minimas poderão ser baixas para a epoca do ano


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2006 às 13:03)

LUPER disse:


> Penso que esse tipo de temperaturas é mais para Novembro ou não?



Em Novembro a partir da segunda quinzena já tenho temperaturas na casa dos 13/14/15ºc e mínimas na casa dos 5ºC  a 10ºC com um ou outro dia menos frequente a baixo dos 5ªC tive a ver agora nos meus dados antigos já nem me lembrava que podia fazer este frio já daqui a tão pouco tempo  a primeira quinzena é mto na onda de segunda quinzena de Outubro! Claro que estas temperaturas ocorrem com um A.


----------



## LUPER (8 Out 2006 às 13:06)

miguel disse:


> Em Novembro a partir da segunda quinzena já tenho temperaturas na casa dos 13/14/15ºc e mínimas na casa dos 5ºC  a 10ºC com um ou outro dia menos frequente a baixo dos 5ªC tive a ver agora nos meus dados antigos já nem me lembrava que podia fazer este frio já daqui a tão pouco tempo  a primeira quinzena é mto na onda de segunda quinzena de Outubro! Claro que estas temperaturas ocorrem com um A.




Só tenho registo de dados a partir de Dezembro de 2005 e com alguns meses da primavera e verão em falta.    . Mas as normais do Porto servem bem de referência para a minha zona. 

A média das Máximas de Novembro é de 16,7 para o Porto e a minima é de 7,9


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2006 às 13:11)

LUPER disse:


> Só tenho registo de dados a partir de Dezembro de 2005 e com alguns meses da primavera e verão em falta.    . Mas as normais do Porto servem bem de referência para a minha zona.
> 
> A média das Máximas de Novembro é de 16,7 para o Porto e a minima é de 7,9



eu tenho registos desde 98 mas parei no fim de 2003 quando fui para a tropa claro que sempre tem anos e anos uns mais frios outros menos o clima húmido ou seco tem muita influencia


----------



## Tiagofsky (8 Out 2006 às 15:29)

Ai ai...Se os modelos se verificarem da maneira komo estão a ser apresentados,no início da 2ª quinzena de Outubro começamos MM com muita festa,especialmente a nivel de chuva a apratir do dia 16!!!


----------



## Seringador (9 Out 2006 às 10:19)

Boas,

Os modelos parecem estar em consonância   
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Out 2006 às 10:31)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Os modelos parecem estar em consonância
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html



N foste ver as marés vivas no litoral de gaia???   Parece que foram fortes!


----------



## dj_alex (9 Out 2006 às 10:46)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Os modelos parecem estar em consonância
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html



Será que é desta que os modelos apanham o padrão?? ou vão continuar a apanhar do ar???


----------



## Seringador (9 Out 2006 às 11:59)

dj_alex disse:


> Será que é desta que os modelos apanham o padrão?? ou vão continuar a apanhar do ar???



Acho que agora vão os dois andar de mão dada


----------



## Seringador (9 Out 2006 às 12:15)

Boas,

Mesmo que a precipitação dos modelos se vier a confirmar a maior parte da P.Ib. ainda está abaixo do normal para a época  
http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html


----------



## LUPER (9 Out 2006 às 12:54)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mesmo que a precipitação dos modelos se vier a confirmar a maior parte da P.Ib. ainda está abaixo do normal para a época
> http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html




Mas tudo indica que iremos ter uma ultima quinzena muito chuvosa e fria tb. Quero ir à Estrela ver a 1º queda significativa de neve.


----------



## Seringador (9 Out 2006 às 13:00)

LUPER disse:


> Mas tudo indica que iremos ter uma ultima quinzena muito chuvosa e fria tb. Quero ir à Estrela ver a 1º queda significativa de neve.



Quando para a 2ª quinzena de Novembro


----------



## dj_alex (9 Out 2006 às 14:03)

Seringador disse:


> Acho que agora vão os dois andar de mão dada



Dava jeito...para ver se vêm aí alguma fiabilidade nas previsões


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Out 2006 às 15:36)

Fil disse:


> Castro Marim pode representar o mesmo clima de VRSA?




São um pouco diferentes...

VRSA é muito complexo devido ao mar, floresta, rio e serra...e Castro Marim devido Serra e estuario!!

Ainda estou no estudo deste clima!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Out 2006 às 15:41)

Kual Frio???

Este ano vai ser algo quente em relaçao ao ano passado!!

Venham as trovoadas por agora...e um granizo para ver algo branco, agora frio ... na!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Out 2006 às 16:17)

Já viram o fluxo tropical???

É ENORME!!


----------



## Seringador (9 Out 2006 às 18:08)

Boas,

Apenas vai ser uma chuvita leve amanhã para o fim do dia, boa para o Nabal crescer 
depois um sol intenso até Domingo  
Interessante o Próximo FDS, se calhar a primeira ocorrência de neve na Serra, reparem que o fluxo é de Sul SW  e para este quadrante é frio, era assim uma que prtecisavamos em Janeiro  
A amplitude térmica já se vai fazer notar nos próximos dias, cuidado com as constipações 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Porto_avn.png


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Out 2006 às 18:17)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Apenas vai ser uma chuvita leve amanhã para o fim do dia, boa para o Nabal crescer ...



   

Quanto à neve...   Será? Só se for nas Serras mais a Norte, mesmo assim acho que será chuvinha com 2 ou 3 graus!


----------



## Seringador (9 Out 2006 às 18:18)

Bruno Campos disse:


> N foste ver as marés vivas no litoral de gaia???   Parece que foram fortes!



Não Bruno, tive para o Marão


----------



## Seringador (9 Out 2006 às 18:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Quanto à neve...   Será? Só se for nas Serras mais a Norte, mesmo assim acho que será chuvinha com 2 ou 3 graus!



Existe possibilidade na Serra da Estrela, mas neste momento não passa de uma possibilidade, com potencial na Torre


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2006 às 00:07)

Esta saída para mim é das melhores o GFS coloca a depressão a partir de domingo cada vez mais a sul e mais profunda! gosto de ver esta situação já no primeiro painel! daria um belo temporal a ver vamos as próximas saídas


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2006 às 00:19)

Alguem se no próximo fds as marés vivas tão altas que tem dado noticia ainda se mantêm? Pq. caso sim poderíamos ter um problema mto sério no inicio da próxima semana!!!Isto caso se venha a confirmar a tendencia para temporal para o inicio da proxima semana!!


----------



## Rog (10 Out 2006 às 10:13)

miguel disse:


> Alguem se no próximo fds as marés vivas tão altas que tem dado noticia ainda se mantêm? Pq. caso sim poderíamos ter um problema mto sério no inicio da próxima semana!!!Isto caso se venha a confirmar a tendencia para temporal para o inicio da proxima semana!!



Penso que o efeito maior das marés já passou, mas o próximo fds promete, vamos lá ver se estas previsões não se alteram até lá...


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2006 às 12:18)

Boas

Se fosse Janeiro      
è destas situações que espero que uma vez ou outra aconteça no próximo Inverno,i.e., mergulha para Sul mas suga o ar frio de Norte e depois a entrada é de W ou SW com ar frio a 850hPa e carregada de humidade  

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006101000!!!step/


----------



## LUPER (10 Out 2006 às 12:52)

Seringador disse:


> Boas
> 
> Se fosse Janeiro
> è destas situações que espero que uma vez ou outra aconteça no próximo Inverno,i.e., mergulha para Sul mas suga o ar frio de Norte e depois a entrada é de W ou SW com ar frio a 850hPa e carregada de humidade
> ...



Este ano vamos ter algumas situações destas Seringador. Cada vez estou mais convicto disso mesmo. O frio a 850hpa é essencial, basta que a -5 nos visite e muito facilmente temos cotas 0.


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2006 às 12:58)

LUPER disse:


> Este ano vamos ter algumas situações destas Seringador. Cada vez estou mais convicto disso mesmo. O frio a 850hpa é essencial, basta que a -5 nos visite e muito facilmente temos cotas 0.



Eu também acredito (pode ser mais desejo) mas teria de ser como esta, pq era o cenário perfeito e era inevitável que viesse mesmo frio, i.e. com tamanho mergulho o frio forçosamente vinha nas camadas mais altas e devido ao gradiente térmico o ar torna-se instávele a neve com formações verticais é mais extensa e mais provaável de de ocorrer a coitas mais baixas pq, se bem se lembram a temperatura nestas formações poderão descer vários graus à medida que ficam sob sua influência.


----------



## albertoisla (10 Out 2006 às 14:17)

por dios, voi a rezarle al ECMWF pa que se cumpla!!


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2006 às 15:00)

Sim Albertisla, creio se vai cumprir  
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2006101000!!!step/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2006 às 15:33)

albertoisla disse:


> por dios, voi a rezarle al ECMWF pa que se cumpla!!



Ja tinha reparado!! Vamos ver se sim, mas ja n digo nada...

Seria bom porque aqui neste canto do pais a agua so se ve no mar!! e so se viu á passagem do Gordon...

O debito de agua tem sido quase nulo!!


----------



## Iceberg (10 Out 2006 às 15:54)

albertoisla disse:


> por dios, voi a rezarle al ECMWF pa que se cumpla!!



   

Que situação espectacular! Pena que os modelos se alterem com muita frequência. Apesar desse modelo europeu ser, aparentemente para mim, dos mais fiáveis. Começo a concordar com LUper e Seringador, este Inverno ainda nos vai trazer algumas boas surpresas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2006 às 16:24)

Atençao as terras altas

Possiblidade de neve a 48h a contar de hoje!! Se daki a 48h houver precipitaçao podera ocorrer os primeiros flocos de neve nas zonas mais altas de:

Tras-os-Montes, e Penhas Douradas durante a noite

Kaso contrario...banhada!! Tem e de chuver durante a noite daqui a 2 dias!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 16:31)

]ToRnAdO[;12805 disse:
			
		

> Atençao as terras altas
> 
> Possiblidade de neve a 48h a contar de hoje!! Se daki a 48h houver precipitaçao podera ocorrer os primeiros flocos de neve nas zonas mais altas de:
> 
> ...



era bom q fosse verdade


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2006 às 16:39)

Bruno Campos disse:


> era bom q fosse verdade



Nada é impossivel....mas n ha nada previsto de precipitaçao para as proximas 48h!! mas caso haja nem que seja uma morrinha cai o primeiro floco do ano em Portugal Continental!!

FE RAPAZES!!!


----------



## LUPER (10 Out 2006 às 17:30)

Mas que raio de saída, começa a pensar que ver os modelos é uma perca de tempo        . O GFS anda cada vez pior


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2006 às 17:35)

LUPER disse:


> Mas que raio de saída, começa a pensar que ver os modelos é uma perca de tempo        . O GFS anda cada vez pior



    
Para mim esta saída do GFS é um outlier


----------



## LUPER (10 Out 2006 às 17:36)

Seringador disse:


> Para mim esta saída do GFS é um outlier



Espero que sim, pq se não é, simplesmente é mais um balde de água fria. Acho que vou apenas ver o GME


----------



## dj_alex (10 Out 2006 às 17:41)

Seringador disse:


> Para mim esta saída do GFS é um outlier



Tem sido muitos nos últimos tempos....


----------



## LUPER (10 Out 2006 às 17:45)

dj_alex disse:


> Tem sido muitos nos últimos tempos....




Se a temporada passada eles já andavam mal, esta parece que não acertam uma unica vez. Sinceramente começo a pensar que o tempo a ver modelos a mais de 72h é muito mal empregue      . Alguem me pode explicar? É que o europeu vai já corrigir tb


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2006 às 18:01)

LUPER disse:


> Espero que sim, pq se não é, simplesmente é mais um balde de água fria. Acho que vou apenas ver o GME



Faz isso e vê também o ECM  

Este GFS é tolo   desapareceu toda a precipitação  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png


----------



## LUPER (10 Out 2006 às 18:04)

Seringador disse:


> Faz isso e vê também o ECM
> 
> Este GFS é tolo   desapareceu toda a precipitação
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png



Começo a ser uma acerrimo opositor do GFS. Não é possivel este modelo ter saídas tão disparatadas a tão poucos dias de vistas.   

Espero que o ECM não corriga tb a posição da B, pq se corrige tb só mesmo o GME


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2006 às 18:16)

LUPER disse:


> Começo a ser uma acerrimo opositor do GFS. Não é possivel este modelo ter saídas tão disparatadas a tão poucos dias de vistas.
> 
> Espero que o ECM não corriga tb a posição da B, pq se corrige tb só mesmo o GME


Ainda hoje era assim  com os dois, estava a estranhar a bela consonância entre os dois modelos   

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html

Já repararam na NAO 
http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/datnao.asp

A comparação da SST com a de há um ano atrás 
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.10.10.2005.gif
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.10.09.2006.gif


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2006 às 19:03)

Vamos ter calma se esta saída fosse na quarta ou quinta ai sim ficava preocupado vamos esperar e ver o que os outros modelos fazem e esperar por amanha para termos mais certezas


----------



## LUPER (10 Out 2006 às 19:11)

miguel disse:


> Vamos ter calma se esta saída fosse na quarta ou quinta ai sim ficava preocupado vamos esperar e ver o que os outros modelos fazem e esperar por amanha para termos mais certezas




O UKMO começa a mandar a B para os Açores tb, começo a ver isto escorregar tudo


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 10:14)

Boas o ECM insiste na depressão para nós http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006101012!!!step/

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html

O UKMO - insiste mais para os Açores
O Jam a 120h manda par cima de nós. em acordo com O ECM
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsjmaeur.html

Vamos ver mais uma vez quem ganha a luta


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Out 2006 às 10:46)

Seringador disse:


> Boas o ECM insiste na depressão para nós http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006101012!!!step/
> 
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html
> 
> ...



A coisa vai estar rouxa!! ehehehe!!!

Os modelos desta vez estao no bom caminho, pois estao muito parecidos uns aos outros!!
Os modelos estao com um dia de erro!! outros horas, mas no geral estao muito precisos!!

Desta vez é que sim...


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 12:34)

bem as Fax charts vão para o lado do ECM  
108 horas: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/brack3a.gif
132 horas: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/brack4a.gif

Assim já se começam a compor o GFS está uma confusão


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Out 2006 às 14:29)

os açores vão ser castigados nos proximos dias    
aquela celula parece q se vai manter por ali a afectar o arquipelago durante uns bons dias
chuva acompanhada de ventos moderados a fortes


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2006 às 15:20)

Pois é Seringador é mesmo uma luta ECM vs GFS quem ganha?ECM! 
Estou a espera de ver a saída das 12 do GFS foi nessa saída de ontem que mudaram a previsão tão drasticamente espero que mudem de novo mas desta vez a acompanhar o ECM espero que não acabe por morder a língua Força ECM estamos ctg  GFS


----------



## albertoisla (11 Out 2006 às 15:21)

Caga total ayer del gfs que sigue manteniendo... Veremos que hacen el ECWMF y el UKMO....


----------



## Santos (11 Out 2006 às 16:01)

Boas, eu antevejo muito diminutas as possibilidades de chuva, a ocorrer (e caso aconteça) deverão ser aguaceiros...espero estar enganado


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 18:13)

Não me fio no GFS a mais de 72h, nesta altura do campeonato 
Portanto aguardemos que volte a estar de mãos dadas com o ECM ou será que desta vez vou dar o braçoa torcer.


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 18:20)

Aqui já aparece mais humidade e nebulosidade que hoje as das 00h 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Porto_avn.png


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 18:27)

E o frio aparecer sempre no final das saídas do GFS e a cada dia que passa vai retardando   
Precip.
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3604.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3724.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3844.png
850hPa temperatura
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3602.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3722.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3842.png
500hpa
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3601.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3721.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3841.png

Amanhã o GFS já estará diferente às 96h 
até amanhã


----------



## Fil (11 Out 2006 às 21:15)

Seringador disse:


> E o frio aparecer sempre no final das saídas do GFS e a cada dia que passa vai retardando
> Precip.
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3604.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3724.png
> ...



Essa situação era neve a uns 900 ou 1000m  

No fim do mês situações como essas são perfeitamente possiveis, vamos aguardar.


----------



## LUPER (11 Out 2006 às 23:25)

Fil disse:


> Essa situação era neve a uns 900 ou 1000m
> 
> No fim do mês situações como essas são perfeitamente possiveis, vamos aguardar.



Possiveis são, mas vulgares penso que não. Não me recordo de ver a iso 0 tão cedo no nosso país, mas se alguem me poder corrigir agradeço. Recordo que a primeira entrada fria o ano passado foi no final de Novembro. Se este ano ocorrer em fim de Outubro é um bom sinal, para os seguidores da corrente   . Mas até lá ainda falta muito e isto ainda dá muita volta.

O ECM está cada vez melhor para a próxima semana. Penso que será uma semaa de chuva e frio valente


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Out 2006 às 23:54)

LUPER disse:


> Possiveis são, mas vulgares penso que não. Não me recordo de ver a iso 0 tão cedo no nosso país, mas se alguem me poder corrigir agradeço. Recordo que a primeira entrada fria o ano passado foi no final de Novembro. Se este ano ocorrer em fim de Outubro é um bom sinal, para os seguidores da corrente   . Mas até lá ainda falta muito e isto ainda dá muita volta.
> 
> O ECM está cada vez melhor para a próxima semana. Penso que será uma semaa de chuva e frio valente



Maldito aquecimento global


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2006 às 00:01)

Pois eu não vejo grande chuva. Enquanto o anticiclone se instalar pela Islândia/Gra-Bretanha só forçará a circulação a desviar-se por norte. A única esperança de chuva poderá vir de depressões extra-tropicais.
A situação de frio apontada pelos modelos indicam um fluxo de NE que em 99.9% dos casos trás frio e tempo muito seco para Portugal. Os espanhois esses sim podem ir esfregando as mãos


----------



## LUPER (12 Out 2006 às 00:17)

Minho disse:


> Pois eu não vejo grande chuva. Enquanto o anticiclone se instalar pela Islândia/Gra-Bretanha só forçará a circulação a desviar-se por norte. A única esperança de chuva poderá vir de depressões extra-tropicais.
> A situação de frio apontada pelos modelos indicam um fluxo de NE que em 99.9% dos casos trás frio e tempo muito seco para Portugal. Os espanhois esses sim podem ir esfregando as mãos



Pq só os espanhois? 

Nós tb vamos ter uma bela supresa até ao fim do mês


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2006 às 00:18)

LUPER disse:


> Pq só os espanhois?
> 
> Nós tb vamos ter uma bela supresa até ao fim do mês



Ah! Fim do mês já é outra história. Estava a falar nos próximos 10 dias...


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2006 às 10:30)

Seringador disse:


> E o frio aparecer sempre no final das saídas do GFS e a cada dia que passa vai retardando
> Precip.
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3604.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3724.png
> ...




O que é que eu vos dizia que hoje o GFS ia mudar e voltar ao rumo que mostrava há 3 dias    
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/...D=2006101200_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS

Temos de saber interpretar os modelos e não confiar neles


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Out 2006 às 11:43)

Mas as probablidades dos modelos falharem sao minimas...todos estao de acordo uns com os outros!!

Vai ser a serio...


HEHEHEHEHE JA SOU UM CUMULUS!!! FESTAO!!!


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2006 às 13:10)

Boas,

Os Açores é que vão levar com a maior diferença térmica e estará no centro do desvio do Jet, fazendo com que se sinta mais nesta região o vemnto, especialmente nos dias 16 e 17 e para aqui nos dias 17 e 18, embora a Madeira também não escape, já viram a HR na Madeira nas próximas 144h   
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Funchal_avn.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Porto_avn.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Lissabon_avn.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Funchal_avn.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Lissabon_avn.png

Na animação do GFS nota-se uma ciclogenese muito intensa entre o dia 17 e 18, assim como o ECM mostra esse enfiamento mas mais para a PI


----------



## Rog (12 Out 2006 às 15:36)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Os Açores é que vão levar com a maior diferença térmica e estará no centro do desvio do Jet, fazendo com que se sinta mais nesta região o vemnto, especialmente nos dias 16 e 17 e para aqui nos dias 17 e 18, embora a Madeira também não escape, já viram a HR na Madeira nas próximas 144h
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Funchal_avn.png
> ...



Parece que vai haver animação por cá na Madeira, veremos se com a intensidade prevista! Ou se cá chega....


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2006 às 17:00)

Já estão a rolar   
Cada vez mais o GFS se aproxima do ECM e reparem na diferença da saída das 06 para as 12, como por exemplo para o dia 15    

06:00




12:00


----------



## albertoisla (12 Out 2006 às 17:42)

SALIDA PARA GUARDAR DEL GFS!!!!     podrian caer más de 100mm en el SW!!!


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2006 às 18:00)

Então qual o modelo que ganhou   
Já sabia que o GFS ia convergir novamente 
Alberto, de facto poderão acumular-se nesse período quantidades significativas mas, além da precipitação o vento está a preocupar-me, principalmente para o arquipélago dos Açores, assim como para o continente e a Madeira, com menor intensidade mas, que poderá provocar algumas surpresas. 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2006 às 22:16)

A corresponderem os modelos está aberto o corredor às depressões polares...


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2006 às 23:16)

É lindo aquele A tão potente na Groenlândia o GFS chega a apresenta-lo com 1055hpa alguém consegue aceder aos modelos nesta altura?eu não estou a conseguir!!


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2006 às 23:20)

miguel disse:


> É lindo aquele A tão potente na Groenlândia o GFS chega a apresenta-lo com 1055hpa alguém consegue aceder aos modelos nesta altura?eu não estou a conseguir!!



Podes ver aqui http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2006 às 23:21)

Minho disse:


> Podes ver aqui http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html



Obrigadão


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2006 às 23:44)

Este episódio pode ser lindo, espero ver uma pressão atmosférica mto rara de se ver por aqui nos últimos anos 990 a 995hpa isto no melhor cenário


----------



## albertoisla (13 Out 2006 às 06:38)

Atencion, todos los modelos siguen iguales, buenisimos, pero segun el UKMO en el SW peninsular podría caer sencillamente el diluvio universal!!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Out 2006 às 09:51)

Pois bem, malta do tempo, vai estar na hora de começarmos a avisar quem mais gostamos, pois esta depressao ou conjunto delas vao ser historicas no nosso país!!

Se a intensidade do vento vier a confirmar vamos ter graves problemas 

Cheias previsiveis!!

E outros fenomenos extremos...

Preparem-se poix o diluvio esta a bater á porta!!


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 10:25)

Boas,
Brutal       
Era destas situações que menciono que se ocorrerem no inverno provocarão o CAOS BRANCO, mas não sei se se vai concretizar, era bom se acontecesse, para aumentarem os membros do Fórum  
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## LUPER (13 Out 2006 às 10:33)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Brutal
> Era destas situações que menciono que se ocorrerem no inverno provocarão o CAOS BRANCO, mas não sei se se vai concretizar, era bom se acontecesse, para aumentarem os membros do Fórum
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700



Claro que irão acontecer, pelo menos deposito esperanças nisso. Estas entradas em Outubro poderão, a meu ver, ser um bom presságio para o comportamento da atmosfera no Inverno.


----------



## dj_alex (13 Out 2006 às 10:35)

LUPER disse:


> Claro que irão acontecer, pelo menos deposito esperanças nisso. Estas entradas em Outubro poderão, a meu ver, ser um bom presságio para o comportamento da atmosfera no Inverno.



    Desta vez estou ctg Luper  
A esperança é alguma para a situação acontecer


----------



## LUPER (13 Out 2006 às 10:47)

dj_alex disse:


> Desta vez estou ctg Luper
> A esperança é alguma para a situação acontecer



Obrigado, mas a vontade de ver novamente neve à cota 0 é tanta que por vezes entramos no reino da fantasia.    

Por falar em fantasia nos USA bateram-se muitos record de data inicial de queda de neve. Será que isso tb não será uma das consequências de tudo o que vimos alertando neste nosso forum? Algo está a mudar e estes modelos nesta altura são mais tipico de Inverno do que de Outuno.

Vamos aproveitar a água e a tempestade e avisar os nossos familiares e amigos, que a coisa vai ser dificil


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2006 às 12:24)

Se cair metade do que está previsto já vamos ter um Outubro bem chuvoso.


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 12:40)

LUPER disse:


> Claro que irão acontecer, pelo menos deposito esperanças nisso. Estas entradas em Outubro poderão, a meu ver, ser um bom presságio para o comportamento da atmosfera no Inverno.



Eu quero acreditar nisso e a minha previsão é nesse sentido


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Out 2006 às 14:19)

Isto é deveras qualquer coisa de extraordinário!   

Esta imagem então... embora seja a mais de 180 horas, logo nada fiável, mas só o facto de existir é de reter na memória:






Pode que com tanta energia sucedam algumas suprpresas pontuais na zona do ]ToRnAdO[ ou até mesmo nas planicies do Baixo Alentejo...  

Pessoal, cameras e máquinas fotográficas a postos! Não esquecer velas e verificar as limpezas dos telhados!


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 14:23)

Penso que aqui existe algum fluxo extra-tropical da 90LInvest que se desfez hoje mas acho perfeito demais    
Mas se acontecer vamos ter muitas foTos para postar
 e espero que o fórum não vá ao ar


----------



## duncan (13 Out 2006 às 14:41)

epá já estou a ficar entusiasmado  ,espero que estas previsões se concretizem, e não seja como a aquelas do final de setembro inicio de outubro, em que toda a gente estàva à espera de muita chuva e no final foi só uns "pingos".


----------



## albertoisla (13 Out 2006 às 14:46)

SENCILLAMENTE BRUTAL PARA ESTA ZONA!!!         SACAR LAS ZODIAC!!!  
Podrian caér más de 100mm generalizados en todo el SW!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Out 2006 às 15:12)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Isto é deveras qualquer coisa de extraordinário!
> 
> Esta imagem então... embora seja a mais de 180 horas, logo nada fiável, mas só o facto de existir é de reter na memória:
> 
> ...



Pois e, é por ai que aponto o pior para o sul...

A situaçao para o sul vai ser muito extrema...


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 15:21)

Boas,

Relembro mais uma vez que o factor vento será também um Risco principal senão reparem para os dias 17 e 18!  
Porto
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=LPPR

Lisboa
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=LPPT


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Out 2006 às 16:14)

A tempestade podera intensificar, sim ja se pode falar em tempestade!!

Previsao dos ventos maximos sao de 109km/h por agora para o baixo alentejo e sotavento algarvio com rajadas!! para o resto do pais ira atingir os 96km/h por agora!!

Podera cair uns bons 40mm a 60mm no sotavento!!

Vai ser uma semana intensa devido a uma possivel depressao que se va juntar a esta!!!

Vai ser absurdo o tempo que ira durar estas tempestades!!!

Para nao falar da trovoada que ira ser muito intensa!!


----------



## Silvia (13 Out 2006 às 16:21)

Grande semana que vamos ter, amigo ToRnAdO!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Out 2006 às 16:24)

Silvia disse:


> Grande semana que vamos ter, amigo ToRnAdO!!!



É verdade...uma semana muito boa e perigosa!!pois tende em ganhar intesidade!!! Ja estamos a falar de uma TEMPESTADE!!


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 16:34)

Eu dizia antes: Que grande semana que todos os membros irão ter, sim pq afectará a Madeira, os Açores e o Continente, só não afecta o Brasil pq não calha


----------



## dj_alex (13 Out 2006 às 16:54)

Seringador disse:


> Eu dizia antes: Que grande semana que todos os membros irão ter, sim pq afectará a Madeira, os Açores e o Continente, só não afecta o Brasil pq não calha



    

Pa semana com andar com a maquina atrás


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2006 às 17:00)

Eu no dia 10 já tinha utilizado a palavra tempestade!!   e tbm falei nas marés vivas que nesta altura ainda devem estar ai!! pode ser mais uma problema a juntar ao vento e chuva Não me lembro da ultima vez que tivemos uma instabilidade durante tanto tempo normalmente é só ver algumas poucas frentes que passam num dia no máximo dois e isto é um impacto directo de uma depressão com frentes sucessivas e ainda por cima uma depressão cavada!!Vai ser lindo


----------



## dj_alex (13 Out 2006 às 17:03)

a depressão vai ficar estacionária durante algum tempo....


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 17:15)

dj_alex disse:


> a depressão vai ficar estacionária durante algum tempo....



Sim, Alex, vai ficar "emparedada"  
E reparem que esta depressão irá ficar a 985mb durante 48h, já não via uma assim se calhar desde 2000   
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn721.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn961.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1081.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1201.png

Mais uma vez e nesta Run o Vento é EXTREMAMENTE FORTE - 40 a 50 kts 
Desta vez os paradões vão saltar como bolas de pin-pong, especialmente dia 17 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn848.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn901.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn961.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1021.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1088.png

Para quem vive no Litoral Ocidental, se puderem tirar fotografias neste FDS e depois do evento vão notar diferenças


----------



## dj_alex (13 Out 2006 às 17:28)

Seringador disse:


> Sim, Alex, vai ficar "emparedada"
> E reparem que esta depressão irá ficar a 985mb durante 48h, já não via uma assim se calhar desde 2000



Vai ficar bem entalada   

Já agora:

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/pslv_frame.htm

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/prec_frame.htm

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/slpw_frame.htm


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 18:15)

Boas
Nas Terras altas acima dos 700m vai estar uma ventania e tanto  
Vai dar notícias.... 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Porto_avn.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Funchal_avn.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Lissabon_avn.png

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 18:25)

Já repararam até onde vai a linha 528dam?   

Só queria que fosse Janeiro       
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700

Até 2ª!


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 18:30)

Já me esquecia, se fosse do SNBPC amanhã já tomava medidas para os Açores para que na segunda estivessem prevenidos 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn608.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn668.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn728.png

Agora sim BFS e até segunda, daudações Metopt!


----------



## albertoisla (13 Out 2006 às 18:33)

BRUTALLL SENCILLAMENTE BRUTAL creo que pocas veces he visto algo asi en este meteograma, y menos en una sola borrasca


----------



## Minho (13 Out 2006 às 20:35)

Weeeee    

Depressão de 980hpa, chuva para toda a PI e a ISO 0 á porta a meio de Outubro que mais se pode pedir???


----------



## ACalado (13 Out 2006 às 21:16)

boas já ha um tempinho que nao tinha oportunidade de seguir as condiçoes meterologicas e participar no forum  mas se isto se concretizar certamente  que irei postar umas fotos da serra da estrela com o seu 1 nevao do ano  







o que acham disto?


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2006 às 00:04)

Acho esta ultima saída ainda melhor que as ultimas pelo menos vejo a depressão perto de Portugal por mais tempo e vejo chuva com mais frequência aliás chega ao ponto de parecer que não é para parar!! e vejo tbm uma possível entrada fria no final da semana ou no próximo fds ainda é cedo mas td é possível nesta semana  e sem querendo fazer futurologia quem acham daquela possível nova depressão para a outra semana? Viva o anticiclone da Gronelândia O fórum vai animar como não se via há muito tempo!!!


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2006 às 00:14)

spiritmind disse:


> boas já ha um tempinho que nao tinha oportunidade de seguir as condiçoes meterologicas e participar no forum  mas se isto se concretizar certamente  que irei postar umas fotos da serra da estrela com o seu 1 nevao do ano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já começa a estar na altura para o 1º nevão


----------



## Iceberg (14 Out 2006 às 00:40)

De facto, tudo indica que vamos ter pela frente uma semana em grande, vai ser uma mudança radical, depois destes dias de céu azul, sol brilhante e um calorzinho a rondar os 25º  

Este Outubro promete ...


----------



## Rog (14 Out 2006 às 00:47)

iceberg disse:


> De facto, tudo indica que vamos ter pela frente uma semana em grande, vai ser uma mudança radical, depois destes dias de céu azul, sol brilhante e um calorzinho a rondar os 25º
> 
> Este Outubro promete ...



Podes crer, ainda hoje comentava com algumas pessoas sobre o que por ai vinha de temporal e quase me insultavam  ao me apontarem um céu azul. (são resentimentos de quarta-feira passada, perguntaram-me o tempo e eu acreditando nos vários modelos, dei garantias que não chovia. E por estranho que possa parecer, choveu como já não chovia à meses. )


----------



## albertoisla (14 Out 2006 às 08:25)

Aquí en Andalucia occidental el temporal va a ser de los que no se recuerdan.... estoy emocionado...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Out 2006 às 11:19)

albertoisla disse:


> Aquí en Andalucia occidental el temporal va a ser de los que no se recuerdan.... estoy emocionado...



Temos que nos preparar para o pior tal como todo o pais, mas o baixo alentejo, sotavento Algarvio e Andaluzia vao ser as zonas mais atingidas e com o maior risco de situaçoes ou fenomenos extremos tais como:

cheias, tornados, trobas de agua e vento muito forte...isto esta preocupante!! 

A media de vento na costa sul e golfo de cadiz vai ser de uns 75km/h com rajadas que poderao atingir os 115km/h

Mas o tempo depoix ira piorar e notar-se-á um acrescimo de intensidade de vento para o resto da semana!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Out 2006 às 14:04)

]ToRnAdO[;13079 disse:
			
		

> Temos que nos preparar para o pior tal como todo o pais, mas o baixo alentejo, sotavento Algarvio e Andaluzia vao ser as zonas mais atingidas e com o maior risco de situaçoes ou fenomenos extremos tais como:
> 
> cheias, tornados, trobas de agua e vento muito forte...isto esta preocupante!!
> 
> ...




Mas ]ToRnAdO[ my man isto é o que tu querias!  

Agora a sério realmente, pelo dia de hoje ninguém diria o que se avizinha, é tipo a bonança antes da tempestade!  

Há imagens que realmente são de guardar é quase o quadro da Europa e Oceano completamnete debaixo de água!


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2006 às 14:25)

Pois realmente quem olha para estes últimos dias e incluindo hoje não lhe passa pela cabeça o que ai vem mas nesta imagem da para ver bem que já não falta muito


----------



## ACalado (14 Out 2006 às 15:10)

miguel disse:


> Pois realmente quem olha para estes últimos dias e incluindo hoje não lhe passa pela cabeça o que ai vem mas nesta imagem da para ver bem que já não falta muito



linda imagem    realmente é uma enorme superficie frontal 
vamos ver o que nos vai deixar


----------



## Iceberg (14 Out 2006 às 15:38)

Para mim, não é tanto a superfície frontal que me causa grandes expectativas, é mais a depressão que se irá formar logo atrás dela e que nos vau mandar bandas de água para cima de nós, essas sim, com grande potencial de precipitação e vento. Ainda por cima com a Península quente como se encontra agora, a próxima semana definitivamente promete |


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2006 às 15:53)

iceberg disse:


> Para mim, não é tanto a superfície frontal que me causa grandes expectativas, é mais a depressão que se irá formar logo atrás dela e que nos vau mandar bandas de água para cima de nós, essas sim, com grande potencial de precipitação e vento. Ainda por cima com a Península quente como se encontra agora, a próxima semana definitivamente promete |



Bem sei que o maior interesse está na borrasca bastante intensa que ainda se vai formar mas eu coloquei esta imagem Pq. é a única coisa que se pode observar no momento essa frente que nos vai atingir amanha logo a seguir se forma a borrasca e sempre em cavamento  se o pessoal soubesse o que ai vinha não andava tipo uma senhora hoje a lavar as persianas era só as baixar durante uma noite a escolha desta semana


----------



## albertoisla (14 Out 2006 às 18:15)

no voi ha hacer comentarios...


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2006 às 19:30)

Muita precipitação para aqui também  






A peninsula vai ficar bem regada e vai ser a 1º vez que vou medir uma pressão inferior a 1000hPa!


----------



## Minho (14 Out 2006 às 19:38)

Fil disse:


> Muita precipitação para aqui também
> 
> 
> A peninsula vai ficar bem regada e vai ser a 1º vez que vou medir uma pressão inferior a 1000hPa!



Essa quantidade, a verificar-se, estamos a falar de 20% da precipitação média anual em Bragança não?


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2006 às 19:54)

Minho disse:


> Essa quantidade, a verificar-se, estamos a falar de 20% da precipitação média anual em Bragança não?




Para a área da estação meteorológica está previsto um pouco menos de precipitação


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2006 às 20:20)

Dan disse:


> Para a área da estação meteorológica está previsto um pouco menos de precipitação



Mas 41.48 e -6.44 são os graus horários, o site pede os graus decimais, ou seja, 41.80 e -6.76 

Está cada vez mais próxima


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2006 às 22:37)

Fil disse:


> Mas 41.48 e -6.44 são os graus horários, o site pede os graus decimais, ou seja, 41.80 e -6.76
> 
> Está cada vez mais próxima



Sendo assim, aqueles 135 mm são mesmo para a área da estação meteorológica. Então, se as previsões se concretizarem, este Outubro irá ficar com um precipitação total muito próxima à do ano passado.


----------



## Minho (15 Out 2006 às 14:59)

Enfim, para não variar o GFS retirou muita precipitação assim como a pressão atmosférica que será maior....


----------



## Fil (15 Out 2006 às 15:07)

Podes crer, aqui passou de uma previsão de 134,6 mm em 180h para 67,9 mm


----------



## Rog (15 Out 2006 às 17:47)

Diga-se que já não é nada que não estejamos habituados. A previsão começa com algo muito tempestuoso e horas antes do evento parece que se dissipa. Curioso que a situação inversa é mais rara, mas também ocorre. Pequenas variações de circulação de vento, de temp. ... tudo ajuda a alterar as previsões.


----------



## Rog (15 Out 2006 às 18:13)

Apesar da pressão atmosférica um pouco baixa, os próximos dias, segundo alguns modelos não indicam grande precipitação.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Out 2006 às 18:50)

Pois por aqui tb já retiraram precipitação e a subida, e bastante da pressão atmosférica.  

Meteograma de ontem:





Meteograma de hoje:





Vamos lá a ver ainda não acabemos por ter uma linda semana de Sol...


----------



## Minho (15 Out 2006 às 18:52)

A diferença é que agora a depressão em vez de passar sobre a Galiza vai, como das outras vezes, deslocar-se pelo oceano em direcção a Norte para depois virar para o Mar Cantábrico....


----------



## Santos (15 Out 2006 às 19:18)

Sem dúvida que foi retirada percipitação "prevista" segundo os modelos, muito embora nas regiões a norte do Tejo os modelos na última saída terem voltado a aumentar a "previsão" de precipitação acumulada.
Se verificarmos para o Porto a saída de hoje das 12Z prevé 107,6 mm ontem a saída das 18Z previa 99,4 mm, o mesmo acontece relativamente a outros locias, o oposto de VRSA 77,6mm saída de hoje das 12Z e ontem às 18H 101,00mm.

Não clolocarei nem mencionei valores anteriores visto a corencia não se verificar, do tipo uma sáida para Arganil de 173,7mm.

Lógico que falamos de acomulação a muitas horas e os modelos valem o que valem, para além de eu pouco entender destas coisas, mas tenho o tal "bichinho"


----------



## Minho (16 Out 2006 às 00:35)

Com mais ou menos chuva, a semana não será tão monótonacomo foi a semana passada. A chuva está assegurada em menor ou maior quantidade


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2006 às 01:08)

Minho disse:


> Com mais ou menos chuva, a semana não será tão monótonacomo foi a semana passada. A chuva está assegurada em menor ou maior quantidade



Ora ai está uma grande verdade de monótono é que não vai ter nada eu conto com muita chuva na ordem dos 100mm em grande parte do pais até ao fim da semana


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 09:45)

Boas,

Independentemente de cair muita prec. ou não vai ser uma segunda medae do mês animada e isso é que importa,   
O ECM mostra sucessivas depressões afectarem o nosso território com um Jet a sustentar esse fluxo mais a sul num trajecto de "storm Tracker", embora com um  ou outro dia de transição, a ver vamos 
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006101600!!!step/


----------



## dj_alex (16 Out 2006 às 10:15)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Independentemente de cair muita prec. ou não vai ser uma segunda medae do mês animada e isso é que importa,
> O ECM mostra sucessivas depressões afectarem o nosso território com um Jet a sustentar esse fluxo mais a sul num trajecto de "storm Tracker", embora com um  ou outro dia de transição, a ver vamos
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006101600!!!step/



Promete o restante mês de Outubro..


----------



## Rog (16 Out 2006 às 10:58)

As previsões para os próximos dias no Funchal, a precepitação evaporou-se antes de chegar a terra... 

Funchal:
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Funchal_avn.png

A título de comparação com o Porto:
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 11:14)

Rogpacheco disse:


> As previsões para os próximos dias no Funchal, a precepitação evaporou-se antes de chegar a terra...
> 
> Funchal:
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Funchal_avn.png
> ...



Sem dúvida,  
Há muito tempo que não via um cenário assim  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## tozequio (16 Out 2006 às 16:15)

Só é pena a temperatura andar pela média e não haver nenhuma entrada fria para deixar os primeiros nevões do ano pelas nossas serras


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 16:22)

tozequio disse:


> Só é pena a temperatura andar pela média e não haver nenhuma entrada fria para deixar os primeiros nevões do ano pelas nossas serras



Espero isso só para 2ªquinzena de Novembro antes não vejo como  
nada que não estivesse fora das minhas previsões


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 09:24)

Se os modelos (GFS) não se alterassem até domingo, iriamos ter um verdadeiro dilúvio


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 09:26)

Boas!

UAAUHHH!   
Espero que os modelos retirem precipitação senão, vamos ter notícias


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 09:34)

Realmente vamos ter um FDS muito complicado... já estou a imaginar o cenário caótico... inundações urbanas, possíveis deslizamentos de terras, vamos aguardar e ver se se altera esta situação 

Só pra completar a informação


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 09:40)

Já repararam na velocidade a que se deslocam estas depressões que vão afectar portugal nos próximos dias... é impressionante!!!!


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 09:43)

Bem Bruno, anetes demais a preocupação será para possiveis flashfloods, e se se mantiver assim e se Novembro tam for chuvoso aí sim a principal consequência para além das inundações serão os movimentos de massa, nomeadamente os deslizamentos e com algumas redes viárias inauguradas recentemente vão ser colocadas sobre teste e muitas vão falhar 

ECM - Está Muito na " Storm Track"      
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006101700!!!step/


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 09:45)

Seringador disse:


> Bem Bruno, anetes demais a preocupação será para possiveis flashfloods, e se se mantiver assim e se Novembro tam for chuvoso aí sim a principal consequência para além das inundações serão os movimentos de massa, nomeadamente os deslizamentos e com algumas redes viárias inauguradas recentemente vão ser colocadas sobre teste e muitas vão falhar
> 
> ECM - Está Muito na " Storm Track"
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006101700!!!step/



Ok de acordo, mas situações como a que ocorreram em Vila Nova de Gaia há uns tempos atrás, é bem possível q torne a acontecer... n me referia a grandes movimentos em massa. esses é necessário muita acumulação de água durante vários dias...


----------



## Rog (17 Out 2006 às 10:21)

(Isto deve ser o resultado das orações por chuva do ano anterior, mas como estavam em lista de espera só agora S. Pedro resolveu o caso com várias depressões em linha de Port.  )

Esta situação tem quase todos os ingredientes para algumas situações críticas, não conheço a região do Porto, não sei se poderá influênciar de forma perigosa o caudal do rio Douro. Chuva forte é mau tanto para locais de planíce (inundações) como para locais de declive acentuado (derrocadas). 
A ver vamos, e esperemos que diminua a previsão de precipitação, mas tenho a impressão, que desde ontem esta aumentou


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2006 às 10:34)

Rogpacheco disse:


> (Isto deve ser o resultado das orações por chuva do ano anterior, mas como estavam em lista de espera só agora S. Pedro resolveu o caso com várias depressões em linha de Port.  )
> 
> Esta situação tem quase todos os ingredientes para algumas situações críticas, não conheço a região do Porto, não sei se poderá influênciar de forma perigosa o caudal do rio Douro. Chuva forte é mau tanto para locais de planíce (inundações) como para locais de declive acentuado (derrocadas).
> A ver vamos, e esperemos que diminua a previsão de precipitação, mas tenho a impressão, que desde ontem esta aumentou




É uma situação típica de Outono e, tal com já foi referido pelo Seringador e também por Bruno Campos, poderá provocar cheias rápidas e deslizamentos.
Espero que não ocorram ou pelo menos que não tenham a gravidade das de Outubro de 1997 ou Novembro de 1983.


----------



## LUPER (17 Out 2006 às 10:36)

Seringador disse:


> Bem Bruno, anetes demais a preocupação será para possiveis flashfloods, e se se mantiver assim e se Novembro tam for chuvoso aí sim a principal consequência para além das inundações serão os movimentos de massa, nomeadamente os deslizamentos e com algumas redes viárias inauguradas recentemente vão ser colocadas sobre teste e muitas vão falhar
> 
> ECM - Está Muito na " Storm Track"
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006101700!!!step/



Este mês de Outubro irá ser um mês de precipitação record, pois muitas zonas ficarão acima dos 300mm. Se confirma a chuva que ainda está para vir, os problemas serão maiores nas infraestruturas viárias, pq muita coisa foi construída em tempo seco e a chuva não vai perdoar as compactações mal feitas e principalmente os taludes aparentemente estáveis


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 10:56)

LUPER disse:


> Este mês de Outubro irá ser um mês de precipitação record, pois muitas zonas ficarão acima dos 300mm. Se confirma a chuva que ainda está para vir, os problemas serão maiores nas infraestruturas viárias, pq muita coisa foi construída em tempo seco e a chuva não vai perdoar as compactações mal feitas e principalmente os taludes aparentemente estáveis



Sem dúvida LUPER, e vai ser um teste também ás habitações, construídas após 2001    

reoparem na dieferença o ECM e o GFS, onde o primeiro sistema de baixas pressões e o segundo mostra o Strom Track por todo o Atlântico e um poderoso Jet stream   
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 10:58)

Bem realmente é uma loucura de água!    

Agora a questão, será que se irão concretizar!? Modelos são tendências e tanto o ECM cpomo o GFS parecem ter a mesma previsão!


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 11:05)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Ok de acordo, mas situações como a que ocorreram em Vila Nova de Gaia há uns tempos atrás, é bem possível q torne a acontecer... n me referia a grandes movimentos em massa. esses é necessário muita acumulação de água durante vários dias...
> 
> 
> E não é o que irá acontecer


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 11:43)

Penso que o pior ainda esta para vir, pelo menos aqui para o Sul!!

Ainda nao caiu um terço da agua prevista!! que desilusao, as nuvens bem que prometem mas...apenas chuva forte!! nem uma tromba de agua no mar registei!!

Vou aguardar por esta tarde, inicio da noite e depoix quarta-feira!!


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 11:55)

]ToRnAdO[;13357 disse:
			
		

> Penso que o pior ainda esta para vir, pelo menos aqui para o Sul!!
> 
> Ainda nao caiu um terço da agua prevista!! que desilusao, as nuvens bem que prometem mas...apenas chuva forte!! nem uma tromba de agua no mar registei!!
> 
> Vou aguardar por esta tarde, inicio da noite e depoix quarta-feira!!



Sim será o Ponto Alto


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 11:55)

]ToRnAdO[;13357 disse:
			
		

> Penso que o pior ainda esta para vir, pelo menos aqui para o Sul!!
> 
> Ainda nao caiu um terço da agua prevista!! que desilusao, as nuvens bem que prometem mas...apenas chuva forte!! nem uma tromba de agua no mar registei!!
> 
> Vou aguardar por esta tarde, inicio da noite e depoix quarta-feira!!



Hehehehe, gostei do _"...apenas chuva forte!!"_  

Vamos lá, queremos cheias, inundações a larga escala, que o Algarve desaparareça debaixo de água!   
Passa a ser o Alentejo o novo Algarve!!     
Tu não tens cura possível!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 12:01)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Hehehehe, gostei do _"...apenas chuva forte!!"_
> 
> Vamos lá, queremos cheias, inundações a larga escala, que o Algarve desaparareça debaixo de água!
> Passa a ser o Alentejo o novo Algarve!!
> Tu não tens cura possível!




LOL...n sejamos extremistas, mas ainda nao houve nada nesta frente que me tenha impressionado!! 

A chuva nao foi tao ambundante que seria de esperar, teve os seus picos fortes!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 12:23)

Seringador disse:


> Bruno Campos disse:
> 
> 
> > Ok de acordo, mas situações como a que ocorreram em Vila Nova de Gaia há uns tempos atrás, é bem possível q torne a acontecer... n me referia a grandes movimentos em massa. esses é necessário muita acumulação de água durante vários dias...
> ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 13:30)

]ToRnAdO[;13362 disse:
			
		

> LOL...n sejamos extremistas, mas ainda nao houve nada nesta frente que me tenha impressionado!!
> 
> A chuva nao foi tao ambundante que seria de esperar, teve os seus picos fortes!!



Eu sei estava a brincar  

Olha qual foi o máximo de mm que cairam sabes?, não me refiro ao acumulado, quería saber numa hora.


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 14:11)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu sei estava a brincar
> 
> Olha qual foi o máximo de mm que cairam sabes?, não me refiro ao acumulado, quería saber numa hora.



Isso também eu   
 é a principal dificuldade da informação, i.e. não só a informação genérica acumulada é desinformada, como falta esse tipoi de contadores, que actualmente se encontram dessiminado pelo mercado estações com higrómetros de baixo preço, capazes de fornecer essa informação, mas já sabemos o que se passa em portugal, ou temos a titulo privado ou senão vivemos na ignorância


----------



## dj_alex (17 Out 2006 às 14:21)

Seringador disse:


> Isso também eu
> é a principal dificuldade da informação, i.e. não só a informação genérica acumulada é desinformada, como falta esse tipoi de contadores, que actualmente se encontram dessiminado pelo mercado estações com higrómetros de baixo preço, capazes de fornecer essa informação, mas já sabemos o que se passa em portugal, ou temos a titulo privado ou senão vivemos na ignorância



O inag não terá??


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 14:38)

dj_alex disse:


> O inag não terá??



fui exactamente ver isso...
e desilusao... pelo meno nas estações automaticas perto de minha casa, os ultimos dados são de março deste ano...  
para que ser uma estaçao automatica se só temos os dados de há 7 meses atras!!!!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 14:48)

afinal... o problema era da estação perto de minha casa

ha algumas que tem dados até às 23h de ontem


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 15:15)

as precipitações para 22, 23, 24 Out foram revistas em baixa nos modelos...
baixaram para valores mesmo baixos em relação ao q se previa à 6horas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 15:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu sei estava a brincar
> 
> Olha qual foi o máximo de mm que cairam sabes?, não me refiro ao acumulado, quería saber numa hora.



Nao tenho esse tipo de informaçao mas a olho devem ter caido uns 7 a 8mm na hora de 'maiores apuros'!! MAS FOI REALMENTE MUITO FORTE!! CAIU durante uns 40m seguidos!! confesso que meteu um pouco de respeito!!

K tristeza de tempestade!! ja nao sao como as de antes!!


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2006 às 18:16)

O GFS mantem precipitação forte para o domingo na saida das 12z (não tão forte quanto na saida das 00z) e mete um diluvio para quarta-feira da próxima semana:







Mas como é uma previsão a 192h, só a podemos usar no máximo como tendência


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 18:19)

Bem uma pergunta!!

Confirma-se o alerta de tornados para esta madrugada no Algarve e Sul de Espanha??

Aqui apartir das 20:00 deve começar o diluvio!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 18:33)

Xiiiiiiiiii Portugal está debaixo de água!!  






A Beira Baixa está no epicentro!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 18:37)

Epah...

Sempre se confirma o alerta de tornados para a regiao Sul?


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Out 2006 às 09:34)

Desculpem lá falar de outros países... mas já viram na quantidade de precipitação q vai cair hoje na turquia


----------



## Rog (18 Out 2006 às 09:54)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Desculpem lá falar de outros países... mas já viram na quantidade de precipitação q vai cair hoje na turquia



100  Nem a escala estava preparada para isso que só chega a 50.


----------



## Seringador (18 Out 2006 às 09:57)

Boas,
Vai cair muita água até ao Quarto crescente, depois irá vir umas calmarias de alguns dias e depois da Lua cheia a festa começa outra vez  

Para já o ECM mostra muita precipitação e um fluxo depressionário que virá da Terra Nova e devido ao bloqueio no Atlântico Norte (que se vai fazer sentir por mais uma semanita) mergulha para Sul com um aconpanhamento do jet Stream tb para sul.
Aqui a Madeira não será poupada (felizmente pq a precipitação já estava a ficar abaixo da média para Outubro.) mas será antes fustigada e afectada es+pecialmente a partir de 2ªfeira.

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2006101800!!!step/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Out 2006 às 11:36)

Continuo revoltado...voces sao uns egoistas!! 

Nem uma faisca, nem uma trombinha de agua ou tornado de poeira presenciei!!

Mas o que se passa aqui??? Mas que raio de previsoes estas para o Sul??

K RAIVA!!

Nem uma celula produziu um raio!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Out 2006 às 11:44)

]ToRnAdO[;13510 disse:
			
		

> Continuo revoltado...voces sao uns egoistas!!
> 
> Nem uma faisca, nem uma trombinha de agua ou tornado de poeira presenciei!!
> 
> ...



Infelizmente pra ti né??  

Durante as 3 e 6 da manha esteve a bombar perto. foi mais no alentejo, a norte de VRSA

Repara nas descargas amarelas
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Out 2006 às 11:47)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Infelizmente pra ti né??
> 
> Durante as 3 e 6 da manha esteve a bombar perto. foi mais no alentejo, a norte de VRSA
> 
> ...




Eu sei...k raiva...mas tambem nao foi nada de especial!!!

Esta aproximar-se outra celula...mas...duvido!!


----------



## Rog (18 Out 2006 às 11:52)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Vai cair muita água até ao Quarto crescente, depois irá vir umas calmarias de alguns dias e depois da Lua cheia a festa começa outra vez
> 
> Para já o ECM mostra muita precipitação e um fluxo depressionário que virá da Terra Nova e devido ao bloqueio no Atlântico Norte (que se vai fazer sentir por mais uma semanita) mergulha para Sul com um aconpanhamento do jet Stream tb para sul.
> ...



Os modelos começam a incluir mais precepitação e não a retirar como vem sendo habito, vamos ver se este fim de mês será mais chuvoso.


----------



## Rog (18 Out 2006 às 11:54)

]ToRnAdO[;13510 disse:
			
		

> Continuo revoltado...voces sao uns egoistas!!
> 
> Nem uma faisca, nem uma trombinha de agua ou tornado de poeira presenciei!!
> 
> ...



Também por aqui foi tudo excessivamente calmo... Talvez o fim do mês com as massas de ar a se deslocar mais para sul, segundo o Seringador, talvez tenhamos animação...


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2006 às 12:37)

]ToRnAdO[;13510 disse:
			
		

> Continuo revoltado...voces sao uns egoistas!!
> 
> Nem uma faisca, nem uma trombinha de agua ou tornado de poeira presenciei!!
> 
> ...



Aqui também não houve trovoadas. O IM está à 3 dias a prever trovoadas também para aqui e nada   Aliás, foi das poucas regiões do continente onde não ocorreram. Por aqui, as trovoadas são muito mais comuns nos meses quentes.


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2006 às 22:07)

No Domingo é esperada muita precipitação com a passagem de uma superfície frontal bastante activa.


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2006 às 22:15)

O HIRLAM chega a prever +50 litros em 6 horas


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Out 2006 às 22:20)

Vai ser bonito vai...!E parece k vai passar devagarinho...mm p nos podermos apreciar cada passo!


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2006 às 00:05)

E não é só o HIRLAM que mostra o diluvio para o norte no domingo!! 





E já viram o vento para o domingo?brutal 100hm/h no litoral no minimo e 120 ou mais nas terras altas!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 02:02)

Malta do Sul, mudemo-nos, só durante o fim-de-semana, porque é lá que vai estar a acção!   
O GEM tb diz o mesmo, só dá é menos quantidade de precipitação


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2006 às 02:09)

Mas na terça e quarta da semana que vem somos nos do centro e sul que levamos com o principal  e vai fazer parecer esta chuva de domingo uma brincadeira


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Out 2006 às 04:40)

boas

como sabem e quem não sabe fica a saber   eu estou em sesimbra  vou arrancar este domingo para gozar a minha segunda semana de ferias para  peniche.

portanto domingo na viagem devo apanhar esta coisa  






terça deve ser com esta 






           

abraços meteo


----------



## LUPER (21 Out 2006 às 10:20)

Neste momento começo a preparar-me para o belo dia de amanhã. A chva por aqui deverá ser tanta que vai trazer muitos problemas. No telejornal das 20.00h amanhã vamos ver os homens do INM todos atrapalhados a dizer que é uma situação normal. 

Hoje irei tirar umas fotos dos rios aqui da minha zona, para podermos comparar com os próximos dias 

Na proxima quinta teremos tréguas, mas não será por mais do que uns 5 dias. Depois mais do mesmo. Será que este ano exitirá o verão de S Martinho?


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2006 às 11:48)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> como sabem e quem não sabe fica a saber   eu estou em sesimbra  vou arrancar este domingo para gozar a minha segunda semana de ferias para  peniche.
> 
> ...



Vão ser umas férias um pouco molhadas...


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2006 às 12:18)

Amanha vai cair mais no norte e centro mas o sul tbm vai ser muito bem regado!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 13:02)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> como sabem e quem não sabe fica a saber   eu estou em sesimbra  vou arrancar este domingo para gozar a minha segunda semana de ferias para  peniche.
> 
> ...



Olha que férias ajrebelo!  Boas e molhadas  férias. Por acaso Peniche é local que não conheço! O que aconselhas a ver por lá!?  



LUPER disse:


> Neste momento começo a preparar-me para o belo dia de amanhã. A chva por aqui deverá ser tanta que vai trazer muitos problemas. No telejornal das 20.00h amanhã vamos ver os homens do INM todos atrapalhados a dizer que é uma situação normal.
> 
> Hoje irei tirar umas fotos dos rios aqui da minha zona, para podermos comparar com os próximos dias
> 
> Na proxima quinta teremos tréguas, mas não será por mais do que uns 5 dias. Depois mais do mesmo. Será que este ano exitirá o verão de S Martinho?



Olha que boa ideia fotografar o caudal dos rios para depois comparar-mos!  ,  tu não páras!  
Olha que o verão de São Martinho já foi, este ano veio mais cedo, foi no princípio do mês!


----------



## Santos (21 Out 2006 às 13:20)

O SNBPC já emitiu o Alerta

O Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil (SNBPC) decretou o alerta amarelo entre as 08h00 de hoje e as 21h00 de segunda-feira, devido à previsão do agravamento das condições meteorológicas em Portugal continental. 

Em comunicado, o SNBC refere que será reforçada «a vigilância de toda a situação, ao nível distrital e local, em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia e o Instituto da Água, bem como o aviso de toda a estrutura operacional, agentes de protecção civil e serviços municipais de protecção civil». 

Segundo o SNBPC, a decisão resulta da «situação meteorológica que tem a fectado o território de Portugal continental nos últimos dias, com precipitação forte acompanhada de trovoadas e ventos também fortes» e do «previsível agravamento das condições meteorológicas para as próximas 48 horas». 

Baixo Alentejo e Algarve 

O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê um agravamento do estado do tempo, com chuva forte, para o final do dia de hoje e a madrugada de domingo nas regiões do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. 

Já para domingo, com a aproximação e passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, o Instituto prevê que a chuva forte chegue a todo o território nacional, iniciando-se nas regiões do Norte e progredindo para Sul, de noroeste para sueste. 

Litoral: cuidados a ter 

O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê ainda vento forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 100 quilómetros por hora, no litoral e terras altas, e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas em todo o território. 

Devido a esta previsão, o SNBPC recomenda à população «a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução», chamando a atenção para a necessidade de «estar atenta aos avisos e recomendações das autoridades competentes». 

O SNBPC recomenda a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais, a limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes e caleiras dos telhados das habitações, o fecho de portas e janelas e a arrumação de equipamento solto, caixotes de lixo ou outros objectos, em virtude do vento forte. 

Recomenda igualmente a «redução da velocidade de condução de veículos tendo especial cuidados com os congestionamentos de trânsito e a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias ou a redução da visibilidade, que poderão aumentar o perigo de acidentes rodoviário». 

O SNBPC recomenda ainda «a não utilização de veículos em zonas inundadas, precavendo o seu arrastamento para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto a bertas», e chama a atenção para a possibilidade de os ventos mais fortes poderem afectar estruturas montadas, como andaimes, tendas, toldos telhados, e provocar a queda de árvores.


----------



## ACalado (21 Out 2006 às 13:36)

Santos disse:


> O SNBPC já emitiu o Alerta
> 
> O Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil (SNBPC) decretou o alerta amarelo entre as 08h00 de hoje e as 21h00 de segunda-feira, devido à previsão do agravamento das condições meteorológicas em Portugal continental.
> 
> ...



Estão a fazer o dever deles


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Out 2006 às 13:38)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Olha que férias ajrebelo!  Boas e molhadas  férias. Por acaso Peniche é local que não conheço! O que aconselhas a ver por lá!?



boas

kim por lá podes ir ao cabo carvoeiro que é bem louco não esquecer as berlengas aconcelho a fazer essa viagem de verão 

podes comer bom peixe, marisco, tens boas praias e tens a ilha do baleal que tb é muito louca, esta dá para passar de carro.

acho que são boas razoes para fazeres uma visita e esta terra  


em relação as previsões parece que o sistema frontal que nos vai afectar a todos na proxima semana ira ser mais forte para quarta feira o que acham ?

não esquecendo já este domingo  

abraços meteo


----------



## Senador (21 Out 2006 às 15:07)

Para aqui para Viana do Castelo, espero 20mm hoje de tarde, mais 20mm de noite, e para amanha de manha 40mm.. muita aguinha. Tou no epicentro da tempestade :P

Vou comunicando! abraço


----------



## dj_alex (21 Out 2006 às 18:18)

amanha vamos ter todos de andar de barco....


----------



## Fil (21 Out 2006 às 19:07)

Estamos a caminho do inverno ou do verão?


----------



## LUPER (21 Out 2006 às 19:34)

Fil disse:


> Estamos a caminho do inverno ou do verão?




A borrasca que vai pra sul arrasta essas malditas isos pra cima da PI. Sinceramente não acredito nessa saída nem um pouco


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Out 2006 às 22:47)

Santos disse:


> O SNBPC já emitiu o Alerta
> 
> O Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil (SNBPC) decretou o alerta amarelo entre as 08h00 de hoje e as 21h00 de segunda-feira, devido à previsão do agravamento das condições meteorológicas em Portugal continental.
> 
> ...




Boas noites, meus senhores, poix por aqui esta uma noite primaveril, pois so uma bela brisa passa e o ceu com estrelas!!

Bem estes factores, estao a deixar-me ansioso pelos conjuntos de bichos a caminho!!

Está-me a parecer uma noite estilo ao filme "Tornado"...poix o sossego enganador de uma verdadeira Storm á porta!!

Aguardo ansioso pelas super-celulas que vem a caminho, e se for, peço umas severas!!pelo menos no que toca a trovoada!!  

Isto vai dar estragos!! muitos mesmo!! é uma borrasca classica!! eheheh


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2006 às 22:53)

]ToRnAdO[;13648 disse:
			
		

> Boas noites, meus senhores, poix por aqui esta uma noite primaveril, pois so uma bela brisa passa e o ceu com estrelas!!
> 
> Bem estes factores, estao a deixar-me ansioso pelos conjuntos de bichos a caminho!!
> 
> ...



Bem da última vez que pediste um evento severo, se bem me lembro à alguns dias, foi um tornado, e olha que não falhaste muito... ou melhor não falhaste nada! Depois diz-nos se a trovoada estava no ponto!!


----------



## tozequio (22 Out 2006 às 13:02)

Ficção científica, mas ainda assim enche o ego


----------



## ACalado (22 Out 2006 às 14:29)

tozequio disse:


> Ficção científica, mas ainda assim enche o ego



bem isso pareçe um filme numa sala perto de si     sinceramente gostava imenso que isso passasse do papel pra realidade mas como sabemos os modelos andam marados  pode ser que nao......


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 15:01)

spiritmind disse:


> bem isso pareçe um filme numa sala perto de si     sinceramente gostava imenso que isso passasse do papel pra realidade mas como sabemos os modelos andam marados  pode ser que nao......




A insistência anda no ar. Portanto não me admiro nada de termos neve a cotas médias muito em breve.


----------



## ACalado (22 Out 2006 às 15:25)

LUPER disse:


> A insistência anda no ar. Portanto não me admiro nada de termos neve a cotas médias muito em breve.



esperemos bem que sim luper pois já ando a sentir falta de tirar umas fotos ao branco 
por agora posto estas pois isto está mesmo de chuva  ainda tenho de ir encher o barco


----------



## duncan (22 Out 2006 às 15:46)

Pessoal vi no site do climatempo que preveem temperaturas de 26º para Lisboa para o próximo fim de semana, e tambem vi as cartas de prgnóstico que nessa altura vai estar um anticiclone centrado na P.ibérica trazendo ventos quentes de Àfrica.Qual a vossa opinião?


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 15:53)

duncan disse:


> Pessoal vi no site do climatempo que preveem temperaturas de 26º para Lisboa para o próximo fim de semana, e tambem vi as cartas de prgnóstico que nessa altura vai estar um anticiclone centrado na P.ibérica trazendo ventos quentes de Àfrica.Qual a vossa opinião?



serão apenas 2 dias, nada de especial. A seguir virá uma entrada fria, mas pessoalmente penso que o proximo fds não vai ser como os modelos o pintam


----------



## duncan (22 Out 2006 às 15:58)

LUPER disse:


> serão apenas 2 dias, nada de especial. A seguir virá uma entrada fria, mas pessoalmente penso que o proximo fds não vai ser como os modelos o pintam



Espero que tenhas razão pois o calor destes ultimos verões já não trás saudades.


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 16:01)

Desconfio que vamos voltar a ver temperaturas próximas ou até superiores aos 30ºC no interior do Alentejo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2006 às 18:34)

duncan disse:


> Pessoal vi no site do climatempo que preveem temperaturas de 26º para Lisboa para o próximo fim de semana, e tambem vi as cartas de prgnóstico que nessa altura vai estar um anticiclone centrado na P.ibérica trazendo ventos quentes de Àfrica.Qual a vossa opinião?



Apenas uma resposta para te dar:  LEVANTE

Que traz ventos quentes de sul e de leste, embora os ventos nao venham directamente de Africa!!

Esses ventos cheiram a Mediterraneo!!


Por falar em tempestade--Onde anda ela?

Quase que estive para ir para a praia hoje!! de belo sol e temperatura!!

Mas parece que isso vai acabar poix ja vejo a frente que vai debitar uns 50mm amanha aqui nesta regiao!! Tras um vento moderado mas nada de especial!! Trovoadas nem ve-las--como poderia eu?? Estava Sol de dia e estrelas de noite! é incrivel ne??

Para que tanto alarido no Algarve?? Hoje é que era o dia Perfeito para o IM lançar alarido por esta zona, poix tenho a consciencia que vai ser grave!!
50MM com vento forte, trovoada e algum TORNADO que surja...vamos ver!!

Essa iso -30 é um prefeito disparate...morriamos todos!!


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 19:03)

Que diluvio!!


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 19:07)

]ToRnAdO[;13752 disse:
			
		

> Apenas uma resposta para te dar:  LEVANTE
> 
> Que traz ventos quentes de sul e de leste, embora os ventos nao venham directamente de Africa!!
> 
> ...



Disparate? Prepara-te é para a -35      , olha que o Inverno vai ser muito frio e húmido.


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 19:12)

Mas aquilo era -30ºC a 500hPa que é a muitos metros do solo, se fosse a 850hPa emigrava já para o Brasil (ou para VRSA )  

Estou mais preocupado com a entrada cálida do próximo fim de semana, estava á espera de não voltar a subir para a casa dos 20ºC até a próxima primavera


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 19:15)

Fil disse:


> Mas aquilo era -30ºC a 500hPa que é a muitos metros do solo, se fosse a 850hPa emigrava já para o Brasil (ou para VRSA )
> 
> Estou mais preocupado com a entrada cálida do próximo fim de semana, estava á espera de não voltar a subir para a casa dos 20ºC até a próxima primavera



Penso que até lá ainda reduzem a iso para a 15 , simplesmente será 1 dia de iso alta, nada de especial, depois virá bom tempo


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2006 às 19:18)

Fil disse:


> Mas aquilo era -30ºC a 500hPa que é a muitos metros do solo, se fosse a 850hPa emigrava já para o Brasil (ou para VRSA )
> 
> Estou mais preocupado com a entrada cálida do próximo fim de semana, estava á espera de não voltar a subir para a casa dos 20ºC até a próxima primavera



Sim.... Aquela ISO 20ºC é um verdadeiro balde de água fria.
Com a geopotencial dos 850hPa a 1560metros ou eu estou a fazer mal as contas  mas isto daria umas máximas de 25ºC


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 19:21)

Minho disse:


> Sim.... Aquela ISO 20ºC é um verdadeiro balde de água fria.
> Com a geopotencial dos 850hPa a 1560metros ou eu estou a fazer mal as contas  mas isto daria umas máximas de 25ºC



Ainda no sabado passado tive 27 de maxima, portanto não é nada de anormal, ou será?    

Em brave teremos máximas de 15, temos de saber esperar. Afinal ainda estamos em Outubro, não em Dezembro. Se repararem a dorsal africana no final do mês apenas ficará com isos até 12 ou 13. Tipicamente os valores de inverno


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2006 às 19:28)

LUPER disse:


> Ainda no sabado passado tive 27 de maxima, portanto não é nada de anormal, ou será?
> 
> Em brave teremos máximas de 15, temos de saber esperar. Afinal ainda estamos em Outubro, não em Dezembro. Se repararem a dorsal africana no final do mês apenas ficará com isos até 12 ou 13. Tipicamente os valores de inverno



Uma temperatura dessas aqui em Melgaço é uma barbaridade!!! Claro que já aconteceu antes, mas não deixa de ser T-E-R-R-I-V-E-L para quem destesta o calor como eu


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 19:30)

Minho disse:


> Uma temperatura dessas aqui em Melgaço é uma barbaridade!!! Claro que já aconteceu antes, mas não deixa de ser T-E-R-R-I-V-E-L para quem destesta o calor como eu



Aqui por vezes acontece isso em Outubro, embora eu tb não goste nada disso    . Digamos que faz parte da variabilidade do clima    

Penso que até ao FDS os modelos vão retirar a maior parte do calor.


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 19:55)

LUPER disse:


> Aqui por vezes acontece isso em Outubro, embora eu tb não goste nada disso    . Digamos que faz parte da variabilidade do clima
> 
> Penso que até ao FDS os modelos vão retirar a maior parte do calor.



Pois é, mas aposto que tiveste essa temperatura no inicio de outubro e não quase em novembro... Se isso fosse uns dias mais tardes, iam haver muitos records!  

E dúvido que o GFS retire calor, se fosse para retirar frio aí já acreditava


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 19:57)

Fil disse:


> Pois é, mas aposto que tiveste essa temperatura no inicio de outubro e não quase em novembro... Se isso fosse uns dias mais tardes, iam haver muitos records!
> 
> E dúvido que o GFS retire calor, se fosse para retirar frio aí já acreditava




Essa temperatura foi no dia 14, quanto ao GFS retirar temperatura, já o está a fazer na actualização das 12h, pelo menos pro Norte. Ainda falta uns dias. Mas que ele gosta de retirar mais o frio do que o calor é uma verdade. Nesse dia não espero mais do que 25


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2006 às 20:44)

No ano de 2001 também tivemos uns dias muito quentes no final de Outubro.











Esta situação deu máximas de 25ºC por aqui.

O Outubro de 2001 também foi quente, tal como este está a ser.


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 21:20)

Dan disse:


> No ano de 2001 também tivemos uns dias muito quentes no final de Outubro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basta que uma borrasca desca pras Canárias para envar o ar quente de África pra cima de nós. . A questão é que essa borrasca ainda não tem a rota defenida, pelo que uma pequena variação significa muito

Atenção que o ECM já mandou o GFS passear e dia 30 já temos inicio de nortada. Vamos ver a evolução da coisa, mas o GFS deverá corrigir e colocar nortada para o final do mês. Quanto à iso 20, vamos ver se ela sempre aparece ou não


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Out 2006 às 01:06)

O que ai vem, segundo os modelos, será o Verão de S. Martinho!


----------



## Seringador (23 Out 2006 às 09:59)

Boas

De facto será um verão curtos 3/4 dias 
O ECM mostra mais instabilidade logo após o dia 30/31, a ver vamos se vai ser assim, pois eu desta vez estou mais pelo GFS...  
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006102300!!!step/

GFS
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Out 2006 às 10:19)

Seringador disse:


> Boas
> 
> De facto será um verão curtos 3/4 dias
> O ECM mostra mais instabilidade logo após o dia 30/31, a ver vamos se vai ser assim, pois eu desta vez estou mais pelo GFS...
> ...



Interessante coincidir com a entrada o quarto crescente


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Out 2006 às 11:47)

Bem por aqui so agora é que parou de chuver!!

O vento continua forte!!

Quarta-feira vai ser um dia para lembrar e relembrar...

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsjmaeur.html

ver 72h

As minhas previsoes para quarta-feira

Trovoadas intensas para todo país..

Vento muito forte para todo o litoral  atingindos os 100km/h com rajadas superiores no Norte e centro e no sul atingindo 115km/h atingindo rajadas superiores!!

A chuva devera no sul, acumulada, os 60mm e no centro e norte os 45 a 50mm!!

Perigo: possiblidade de tornados e trombas d'agua!!

Quarta-feira merece um alerta laranja para todo o pais sem excepção!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Out 2006 às 11:53)

]ToRnAdO[;13819 disse:
			
		

> Bem por aqui so agora é que parou de chuver!!
> 
> O vento continua forte!!
> 
> ...




O IM ainda n preve nada pra quarta feira... devem estar confusos com tanta água 
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp


----------



## Seringador (23 Out 2006 às 12:42)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Interessante coincidir com a entrada o quarto crescente




Sim, já tinha mencionado isso na semana passada agora poderemos ver como irá ser o Dezembro


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Out 2006 às 15:48)

Srn Portugal, SWrn Spain...

The low-level jet ahead of a weak cold front creates strong 10-15 m/s (0-1 km) low-level shear across the area. Advection of very moist air will likely be sustaining widespread thunderstorms along the frontal zone at the beginning of the forecast period. The strong low-level shear and low LCL heights may result in briefly rotating updrafts, *capable of sustaining a weak tornado*. 


em frança é q deve estar a bombar!!! 

Aguardamos pela previsão para 4a


----------



## Seringador (23 Out 2006 às 17:47)

bem os modelos mostram pouca melhoria, mas de facto será um Bom fim de semana, como já não tinhamos desde Setembro 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1081.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1201.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1321.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1441.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1085.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1205.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1325.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1445.png


----------



## Seringador (23 Out 2006 às 18:00)

Boas,

E já me mesquecia o verão de S. Martinho,
Certamente virá a caminho


----------



## Fil (23 Out 2006 às 19:19)

Pois, vamos mesmo ter um verão de são martinho, mas não com a intensidade que previam ontem e ante-ontem felizmente!  

Na saida das 12z o GFS coloca no máximo uma +15 para Portugal (só no nordeste transmontano ). Mas concentremo-nos na próxima quarta que promete bastante!  

PS: Seringador, parabéns pelos 2000 posts


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2006 às 20:01)

Eu estou concentrado já no fim do dia de amanha espero que o dilúvio se estenda um pouco mais para o litoral!!!as próximas saídas são decisivas nesse aspecto


----------



## LUPER (23 Out 2006 às 20:52)

Fil disse:


> Pois, vamos mesmo ter um verão de são martinho, mas não com a intensidade que previam ontem e ante-ontem felizmente!
> 
> Na saida das 12z o GFS coloca no máximo uma +15 para Portugal (só no nordeste transmontano ). Mas concentremo-nos na próxima quarta que promete bastante!
> 
> PS: Seringador, parabéns pelos 2000 posts



É com grande satisfação que vejo o GFS a corrigir a questão da ISO 20 que no final vai ficar reduzida a uma iso 12 .

Uma coisa é certa a chuva vai continuar a partir de domingo, o que nos vai trazer muitos problemas, uma vez que as quantidades começam a ser alarmantes.

Deviam começar a pensar em algumas medidas para o leito do Tejo, é que a água na bacia espanhola começa a ser muita, mais a prevista para os próximos dias, é bem capaz de colocar Reguengo do Alviela isolada.


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2006 às 21:04)

LUPER disse:


> É com grande satisfação que vejo o GFS a corrigir a questão da ISO 20 que no final vai ficar reduzida a uma iso 12 .
> 
> Uma coisa é certa a chuva vai continuar a partir de domingo, o que nos vai trazer muitos problemas, uma vez que as quantidades começam a ser alarmantes.
> 
> Deviam começar a pensar em algumas medidas para o leito do Tejo, é que a água na bacia espanhola começa a ser muita, mais a prevista para os próximos dias, é bem capaz de colocar Reguengo do Alviela isolada.



Por agora os problemas deverão ocorrer essencialmente nas pequenas bacias hidrográficas.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2006 às 23:30)

Já viram a ultima saída do GFS? amanha o Alentejo vai ficar a boiar  agora falando mais a sério só espero que o que se prevê para o interior de Espanha junto da fronteira com Portugal não se cumpra ou no pior dos casos que n se cumpra para o nosso território porque poderia ser uma coisa muito grave são muitas horas com chuva brutal a frente estaciona literalmente


----------



## Rog (23 Out 2006 às 23:35)

miguel disse:


> Já viram a ultima saída do GFS? amanha o Alentejo vai ficar a boiar  agora falando mais a sério só espero que o que se prevê para o interior de Espanha junto da fronteira com Portugal não se cumpra ou no pior dos casos que n se cumpra para o nosso território porque poderia ser uma coisa muito grave são muitas horas com chuva brutal a frente estaciona literalmente



Poderá ocorrer uma situação parecida com uma há 5 ou 6 anos, onde várias partes do Alentejo ficaram inundadas... Esperemos que não seja tão intensa como os modelos prevêem  Para bem das populações.


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2006 às 00:47)

De facto é um bocado assustador as precipitações previstas.... mais de 35 litros em 6 horas não faz bem a solo algum....
Ao todo em 24 horas naquela zona deverão cair mais 100 litros


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Out 2006 às 08:19)

...Portugal, southwestern Spain...

A similar situation as we have seen the past week. A few hundred J/kg MLCAPE can enter the land and interact with a very strong shear environment, LLS of more than 15 m/s, DLS more than 30 m/s, and 0-3 km SREH up to 400 m2/s2 *are certainly dangerous combinations for violent supercells (large hail, significant tornadoes, severe gusts).... *LCLs are low and LFC is fairly high in the GFS model so there is some capping or maybe rather elevated convection, but this seems to be caused by very saturated, neutral lower levels - not an obstacle to initiation and rather a catalyst for tornadogenesis ... Reason for not issuing a level 2 at this time is fairly low instability and lack of a more dynamical trigger.
*Most activity is anticipated to start during the late evening hours, with low-level convergence near the Spain-Portugal border. Like last week, significant amounts of precipitation are forecast which can lead to local flash flooding.*

www.estofex.org


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Out 2006 às 09:32)

Todos os modelos apontam para a forte precipitação (acompanhada de ventos fortes - possibilidade de tornados) prevista para hoje ao fim da tarde e noite, pro baixo alentejo e algarve, sobretudo a parte mais oriental certo?????  
E porque é q os dois distritos estão apenas com alerta amarelo e outros estão a laranja??? alguém entende isso. e o alerta é por causa da ondulação...!!!


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2006 às 10:08)

Fil disse:


> Pois, vamos mesmo ter um verão de são martinho, mas não com a intensidade que previam ontem e ante-ontem felizmente!
> 
> Na saida das 12z o GFS coloca no máximo uma +15 para Portugal (só no nordeste transmontano ). Mas concentremo-nos na próxima quarta que promete bastante!
> 
> PS: Seringador, parabéns pelos 2000 posts



Boas,

É sempre bom chegar aos 2000 post, especialmente pela segunda vez  
Qto ao verão de S. Martinho ele vem mais na 2ª semana 

Hoje de facto irão Tornados, espero que surjam mais registos e menos estragos! 
Tornado põe-te à cuca com o Tornado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Out 2006 às 10:24)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> É sempre bom chegar aos 2000 post, especialmente pela segunda vez
> Qto ao verão de S. Martinho ele vem mais na 2ª semana
> ...



Estou na area  á espera deles, e como tinha previsto, e redigo, esse alerta vai aumentar a partir da noite de hoje!!

AS SUPER-CELULAS VEM A CAMINHO!! vamos ter situaçoes extremas principalmente no, ALGARVE(sotavento), Alentejo(Geral) e Beira Baixa!!

Malta Elvas, Evora, Beja, Sines, e Algarve tudo a postos com as maquinas!!! 

Vai ser um show!!


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 10:30)

LUPER disse:


> É com grande satisfação que vejo o GFS a corrigir a questão da ISO 20 que no final vai ficar reduzida a uma iso 12 .
> 
> Uma coisa é certa a chuva vai continuar a partir de domingo, o que nos vai trazer muitos problemas, uma vez que as quantidades começam a ser alarmantes.
> 
> Deviam começar a pensar em algumas medidas para o leito do Tejo, é que a água na bacia espanhola começa a ser muita, mais a prevista para os próximos dias, é bem capaz de colocar Reguengo do Alviela isolada.



As nossas barragens ainda têm muita capacidade para acumular água...
http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=2.2.2&objlink=&objrede=


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 10:40)

Bruno Campos disse:


> ...Portugal, southwestern Spain...
> 
> A similar situation as we have seen the past week. A few hundred J/kg MLCAPE can enter the land and interact with a very strong shear environment, LLS of more than 15 m/s, DLS more than 30 m/s, and 0-3 km SREH up to 400 m2/s2 *are certainly dangerous combinations for violent supercells (large hail, significant tornadoes, severe gusts).... *LCLs are low and LFC is fairly high in the GFS model so there is some capping or maybe rather elevated convection, but this seems to be caused by very saturated, neutral lower levels - not an obstacle to initiation and rather a catalyst for tornadogenesis ... Reason for not issuing a level 2 at this time is fairly low instability and lack of a more dynamical trigger.
> *Most activity is anticipated to start during the late evening hours, with low-level convergence near the Spain-Portugal border. Like last week, significant amounts of precipitation are forecast which can lead to local flash flooding.*
> ...



Sempre gostei das previsões do estofex...são sensatas e nada inventivas...


----------



## LUPER (24 Out 2006 às 10:43)

dj_alex disse:


> As nossas barragens ainda têm muita capacidade para acumular água...
> http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=2.2.2&objlink=&objrede=



Ainda bem, a questão é que isso se refere a Setembro e como sabemos em Outubro choveu muito.


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 10:48)

LUPER disse:


> Ainda bem, a questão é que isso se refere a Setembro e como sabemos em Outubro choveu muito.



Não o suficente para encher as barragens....não é??


----------



## LUPER (24 Out 2006 às 11:02)

dj_alex disse:


> Não o suficente para encher as barragens....não é??



Pois isso não sei. Agora que os campos e os rios de muitas zonas estão saturados, isso estão.

E se os campos estão saturados, em breve isso reflecte-se e muito nas barragens.


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2006 às 11:40)

dj_alex disse:


> Sempre gostei das previsões do estofex...são sensatas e nada inventivas...



Sim alex, eu també, pq ao longo destes últimos 3 anos os avísos deles são coerentes e não fogem muito da realidade e, sobretudo com uma excelente descrição técnica


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2006 às 11:50)

LUPER disse:


> Pois isso não sei. Agora que os campos e os rios de muitas zonas estão saturados, isso estão.
> 
> E se os campos estão saturados, em breve isso reflecte-se e muito nas barragens.



Depende da precipitação que ocorrer 
por exemplo no Alentejo e na bacia do Guadiana, poderão ficar acima dos 90%, tendo em conta os valores actuais 

Beja - acima de 50mm em 24h 
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=LPBJ

Faro - acima 60 em 24h 
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=LPFR


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2006 às 12:40)

Que excelente Storm Track

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Out 2006 às 13:02)

Seringador disse:


> Que excelente Storm Track
> 
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html



Vem dos USA atá Portugal!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Out 2006 às 16:36)

O tempo irá piorar para o final da tarde e inicio da noite!!

VRSA--Chove intensamente á horas, com vento forte e rajadas igualmente fortes!!!

Segundo o mapa da estofex á super-celulas bem formadas em que agora esta mesmo a passar uma por mim...começou a cair granizo!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Out 2006 às 16:39)

Ja passou...estava a falar da previsao e acabei por dizer o que se devia dizer no seguimento!!

O tempo esta a ficar muito agressivo aqui e espero que esta noite segundo os satelites piore!!

Vai ser feio muito feio!!


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 17:47)

A situação grave que podia ser mais para os espanhóis pode muito bem ser para nos!! Muita atenção a esta madrugada!!


----------



## LUPER (24 Out 2006 às 18:46)

]ToRnAdO[;13940 disse:
			
		

> Ja passou...estava a falar da previsao e acabei por dizer o que se devia dizer no seguimento!!
> 
> O tempo esta a ficar muito agressivo aqui e espero que esta noite segundo os satelites piore!!
> 
> Vai ser feio muito feio!!



Vais estar numa zona complicada para passar a noite. Espero que nos dês os relatos dessa zona. Poderá ser histórico esta situação.


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 19:43)

LUPER disse:


> Vais estar numa zona complicada para passar a noite. Espero que nos dês os relatos dessa zona. Poderá ser histórico esta situação.



O alentejo vai ser um grande lago amanha....


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Out 2006 às 21:26)

dj_alex disse:


> O alentejo vai ser um grande lago amanha....



Que afirmação mais exagerada! Espero eu...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Out 2006 às 21:49)

LUPER disse:


> Vais estar numa zona complicada para passar a noite. Espero que nos dês os relatos dessa zona. Poderá ser histórico esta situação.



E vai ser historico, e vou tentar relatar o que vai suceder se possivel em video!!

Reparem que as celulas estao a ganhar força!! boas multi-celulas vem a caminho e possivelmente super-celula!! 

Pelo menos o mapa de alertas é PSD!

To ansioso!!


----------



## LUPER (24 Out 2006 às 22:47)

]ToRnAdO[;14010 disse:
			
		

> E vai ser historico, e vou tentar relatar o que vai suceder se possivel em video!!
> 
> Reparem que as celulas estao a ganhar força!! boas multi-celulas vem a caminho e possivelmente super-celula!!
> 
> ...



Dava tudo para estar em Portimão agora para poder assistir a esta espetaculo tão raro no nosso pais. Mas infelizmente tou aqui com 19.8 de temperatura.

As celulas são brutais, nunca tinha visto nada disto sinceramente. Estou


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 23:00)

LUPER disse:


> Dava tudo para estar em Portimão agora para poder assistir a esta espetaculo tão raro no nosso pais. Mas infelizmente tou aqui com 19.8 de temperatura.
> 
> As celulas são brutais, nunca tinha visto nada disto sinceramente. Estou



Estas tu e estou eu...Acho que ali ha muito fluxo tropical à mistura...


----------



## LUPER (24 Out 2006 às 23:49)

dj_alex disse:


> Estas tu e estou eu...Acho que ali ha muito fluxo tropical à mistura...



Ora nem mais é muito potente pra ser coisa normal. Estou apreensivo com a calma do país ante um fenomeno desta envergadura.

Deveriamos ter bombeiros em prontidão máxima e tb o exercito.


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 10:27)

LUPER disse:


> Ora nem mais é muito potente pra ser coisa normal. Estou apreensivo com a calma do país ante um fenomeno desta envergadura.
> 
> Deveriamos ter bombeiros em prontidão máxima e tb o exercito.



Tudo o que vem de Sul ou SE ( e não de SW) tem umas pitadas de condimentos tropicais para ás vezes o caldo entornar. 

Comparação entre o ECM e GFS:
O ECM aponta para um Verão de S. Martinho (alta Pressão Bartlett) e o GFS para um Outono ( fluxo depressionário).
Virão somente dois dias de instabilidade para o feriado dos Fíeis! 
Depois as castanhas, o vinho e uma fogueira  
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 10:53)

Reparem naquele vortex, falta muito tempo, mas é bom de se ver 
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf/run/ECM1-192.GIF?25-12


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 17:50)

Bem esta é Boa Neve no Pico heheheee, ainda falta muito mais 3 semanas para ele chegar.....


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 17:50)

Bem esta é Boa Neve no Pico heheheee, ainda falta muito mais 3 semanas para ele chegar..... 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3482.png


----------



## duncan (25 Out 2006 às 20:57)

Segundo as vossas previsões quanto tempo deverá durar o verão de S.Martinho, e será que o frio só chegará a partir do dia 9?


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Out 2006 às 21:14)

Bem,parece que os nossos "motivos de reportagem" estão a acabar,se bem que aqui no Porto nem tenha trazido à luz do dia a maquina de fotografar..Penso que estes são os ultimos chuviscos(desta noite e d amanha,provavelmente) e dps o calor e o sol volta para o fim de semana...Devem ser refreskados logo segunda feira por uma chuvinha, que virá só para dizer "KEM MANDA AQUI!"


----------



## LUPER (25 Out 2006 às 22:18)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Bem,parece que os nossos "motivos de reportagem" estão a acabar,se bem que aqui no Porto nem tenha trazido à luz do dia a maquina de fotografar..Penso que estes são os ultimos chuviscos(desta noite e d amanha,provavelmente) e dps o calor e o sol volta para o fim de semana...Devem ser refreskados logo segunda feira por uma chuvinha, que virá só para dizer "KEM MANDA AQUI!"



O calor é subjectivo. A média das máximas para o porto é de 20,9 para o mês de Outubro. As máximas pro fds deverão rondar os 25 no sabado, não acredito que passem disso. Digamos que serão uma boa altura pra descontrair das chuvadas, mas essencialmente para tomar folego para o mês de Novembro, que prevejo agitado  . Estas saídas com isos -5 na Espanha, dão muito que pensar


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2006 às 23:45)

Esse anticiclone sobre as Ilhas Britânicas pode trazer-nos umas surpresas   
Não me espantava que entrasse um fluxo de ar polar sobre a PI e se formasse uma baixa pressão sobre a PI.... Vamos esperar, tudo depende como interajam o anciclone dos Açores e esse sobre as Ilhas Britânicas


----------



## Minho (26 Out 2006 às 23:09)

Finalmente um respiro.... Os modelos indicam os próximos 8 dias. Também indicam um possível bloqueio com uma anticiclone centrado ora nas Ilhas Britânicas ora sobre a França. Agora só espero que não se prolongue por muito tempo apesar de estas situações de bloqueio serem de durações superiores a 1 mês... o ECM prevê que seja de curta duração  , já o GFS não


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2006 às 11:10)

Neste próximo fim-de-semana teremos dias de Verão em praticamente todo o território.














O Outono já só deve voltar em Novembro


----------



## Rog (27 Out 2006 às 11:33)

Dan disse:


> Neste próximo fim-de-semana teremos dias de Verão em praticamente todo o território.
> 
> 
> 
> O Outono já só deve voltar em Novembro



Na Madeira a situação é um pouco diferente, e é possível chuva e trovoadas para domingo e segunda, uma depressão vinda de sul...


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2006 às 12:52)

O GFS neste momento é para esquecer é péssimo o ECM esse sim já me agrada a médio prazo! se aquela depressão a OESTE se confirmar a partir de quarta ainda poderíamos ter uma semana algo movimentada caso  seja o GFS a ganhar então TÉDIO... Mas para segunda pode raspar no litoral alguma instabilidade pode ser que tenha mais alguma trovoada para tentar fotografar hehe.


----------



## Seringador (27 Out 2006 às 17:58)

Bem Vamos gozar este sossego no Fórum e vamos à La Playa ho, ho..ho..ho! 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn245.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn485.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn725.png


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2006 às 19:03)

O GFS dá para rir de um pesadelo na saída anterior passa a sonho nesta saída  Aiii se aquela previsão no segundo painel fosse no primeiro painel


----------



## Minho (27 Out 2006 às 22:01)

É a verdadeira luta dos anticiclones  
Segundo o GFS afinal o anticiclone europeu reduz-se à sua significância, ou seja, ficar bem para leste e quem ganha é o anticiclone na Gronelândia que se estenderá em crista até ao norte da PI provando um fluxo polar  
Como já alguns membros do fórum previram podemos ter branco a meados de Novembro....       a aguardar


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Out 2006 às 22:50)

Minho disse:


> É a verdadeira luta dos anticiclones
> Segundo o GFS afinal o anticiclone europeu reduz-se à sua significância, ou seja, ficar bem para leste e quem ganha é o anticiclone na Gronelândia que se estenderá em crista até ao norte da PI provando um fluxo polar
> Como já alguns membros do fórum previram podemos ter branco a meados de Novembro....       a aguardar



Os deuses estejam ktg e te oiçam!


----------



## LUPER (27 Out 2006 às 23:48)

Minho disse:


> É a verdadeira luta dos anticiclones
> Segundo o GFS afinal o anticiclone europeu reduz-se à sua significância, ou seja, ficar bem para leste e quem ganha é o anticiclone na Gronelândia que se estenderá em crista até ao norte da PI provando um fluxo polar
> Como já alguns membros do fórum previram podemos ter branco a meados de Novembro....       a aguardar



A coisa toma forma e aquela anormalia da água no Atlantico fica a matar


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2006 às 13:14)

Já repararam no CAPE para o sul na segunda feira?? maquinas à mão pode dar umas boas faíscas


----------



## joao matias (28 Out 2006 às 14:26)

Amigos,

Ao que parece vamos ter mais uma semana molhada, e para quinta feira poderemos ter uma tempestade de origem tropical!!! será das águas quentes?
 A ver vamos, o calor aperta... e a trovoada espreita!


----------



## Fil (28 Out 2006 às 16:36)

Que modelos tão horriveis  só valem mesmo pela chuva que se prevê para a próxima quinta!


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2006 às 16:42)

As previsões para a Madeira para o dia 1 são de chuva forte.


----------



## LUPER (28 Out 2006 às 23:47)

A avaliar as várias saídas espero que tomem medidas serias a partir de terça feira e não se deixem enganar pelo verão de S. Martinho. A chuva vai voltar e não deverá ser assim tão pouca como marcam os modelos. Estes dias de calor não vão ser suficientes para secar minimamente os campos. Quanto ao frio, parece que apenas os Italianos, Gregos e todos os da Europa Central e Oriental é que têm sorte. A -5 chega ao extremo sul de Itália, não é nada habitual


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2006 às 00:56)

Ya aquela baixa pressão a partir de quinta vai ficar entre os açores e Portugal por uns dias de novo não tem para onde ir coitada  esta fechada por todos os lados com anticiclones temos pena


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 01:11)

Enquanto no Continente continua overão, pela Madeira o IM coloca em alerta amarelo para aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoadas para as próximas horas...


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 01:21)

miguel disse:


> Ya aquela baixa pressão a partir de quinta vai ficar entre os açores e Portugal por uns dias de novo não tem para onde ir coitada  esta fechada por todos os lados com anticiclones temos pena



Nada mas mesmo nada usual. A -5 chega inclusivé à Sicília


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 01:44)

Segundo o Estofex a animação está de volta ao Sul do País....


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Out 2006 às 11:16)

Minho disse:


> Segundo o Estofex a animação está de volta ao Sul do País....




Parece que vai haver alguma animação.
Mas a Madeira é que parece que terá mesmo algumas trovoadas.
O Rogpacheco, é que se irá divertir.


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 13:55)

Angelstorm disse:


> Parece que vai haver alguma animação.
> Mas a Madeira é que parece que terá mesmo algumas trovoadas.
> O Rogpacheco, é que se irá divertir.



Por acaso a noite foi bem animada, o pessoal por cá não está habituado a tanta festa  Trovoadas juntas, acompanhadas de granizo e aguaceiros por vezes fortes.
Ao início da manhã tudo voltou à calma com céu limpo e temperatura agora a subir. Quanto a fotos, bem... , atendendo à chuva, vento e granizo que fazia preferi ficar-me pela cama...


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2006 às 14:04)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por acaso a noite foi bem animada, o pessoal por cá não está habituado a tanta festa  Trovoadas juntas, acompanhadas de granizo e aguaceiros por vezes fortes.
> Ao início da manhã tudo voltou à calma com céu limpo e temperatura agora a subir. Quanto a fotos, bem... , atendendo à chuva, vento e granizo que fazia preferi ficar-me pela cama...



Na cama???como consegues? eu não sou capaz com animação lá fora tenho de estar sempre com o nariz de forae se possível a tentar secar umas fotos a raios depois de minha primeira foto conseguida a um raio subiu o meu ego agora quero sempre mais e melhor hehe


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 16:26)

Bom o calor dentro de 48 horas acaba para voltarmos a ter temperaturas próprias para a época....


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 16:34)

Fil disse:


> Que modelos tão horriveis  só valem mesmo pela chuva que se prevê para a próxima quinta!



É verdade, nem 1 daquelas entradas de N de ficção científica a 384h, estão mesmo miseráveis  

Neve nas serras só para a 2ªsemana de Novembro


----------



## Seringador (30 Out 2006 às 10:22)

Boas,

Venha daí o Verão de S. Martinho 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html

O frio só para o fim de Novembro ou principio de Dezembro


----------



## Rog (30 Out 2006 às 23:53)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Venha daí o Verão de S. Martinho
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html
> ...



A Madeira parece que foge um pouco a essa previsão do verão de S. Martinho, pelo menos por esta semana...


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2006 às 00:12)

Pelo que dá para ver uma coisa é certa a partir de quinta e até pelo menos sábado ou domingo temos chuva mto ou pouca é chuva eu ate penso que possa acumular bastante nalgumas zonas...para a semana é rezar que o maldito anticiclone não se instale!!  As temperaturas também vão finalmente para valores mais próprios para a época do ano


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2006 às 12:36)

Boas,

Por acaso até gosto deste tipo de Anticilnone, pq não é duradouro e reflete a ausência do Ant. dos Açores 
O ECM cloca-o sobre o Sul da Europa Central, enquanto o GFS a NW da mesma, uma boa diferença e com boas temperaturas 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html 

poderão cair alguns aguaceiros a partir doinício da noite de amanhã, mas depois no FDS vai estar ideal para uns passeios, só espero animação de verdade na 2ª quinzena de Novembro 

O frio vem para o fim do mês e iníco de Dezembro


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2006 às 16:30)

Seringador disse:


> poderão cair alguns aguaceiros a partir doinício da noite de amanhã, mas depois no FDS vai estar ideal para uns passeios, só espero animação de verdade na 2ª quinzena de Novembro




Os modelos sobretudo o GFS cada vez metem mais chuva principalmente para o centro e sul! como falei num post de ontem espero umas boas acumulações nalgumas zonas  o fds esta bom para passeios mas com um chapéu de chuva por perto  atenção que estas chuvas vem de sul para norte e lembra-se do que aconteceu na ultima vez!!


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2006 às 16:42)

miguel disse:


> Os modelos sobretudo o GFS cada vez metem mais chuva principalmente para o centro e sul! como falei num post de ontem espero umas boas acumulações nalgumas zonas  o fds esta bom para passeios mas com um chapéu de chuva por perto  atenção que estas chuvas vem de sul para norte e lembra-se do que aconteceu na ultima vez!!



Boas,

Vamos a ver Miguel 
Ao analisar o GFS poderemos questionar onde irá cair e não falar num sentido para todo território, poderão surgir alguns aguaceiros fracos no sábado para 1/3 território se cair 0,5mm será  bom, 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn964.png

eventualmente para o fim do dia serão propícios entre 2/3mm, i.e. pelo menos uma boa parte do dia não haverá precipitação, será mais sol entre nuvens.
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1024.png

 e para domingo será mais de madrugada e numa área que abrange mais uma vez 1/3 do território e com aguaceiro c/ possibilidade trovoada mas não sei não
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1144.png
sendo que durante o dia (ou seja a precepção das pessoas para actividade diária) será bom para uns passeios
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1204.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1264.png
O GFS na minha opinião engana muito na previsão da precipitação


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2006 às 17:01)

Sim mas eu referi-me a chuva mais intensa na quinta e sexta no fds abranda a instabilidade mas não deixa de ter que se andar com o nosso amigo chapéu de chuva porque a possibilidade de aguaceiros está lá  e a sorte do pessoal é que mais uma vez a maior actividade no fds pode ser na madrugada de domingo ainda que não seja nada de extraordinário mas eu por ter chuva já fico contente  o frio é que anda a desiludir bastante!e como o seringador disse vai tardar mais um pouco mas desde que o Natal seja muito frio já é bom e de preferencia com muita chuvinha!


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2006 às 17:58)

miguel disse:


> Sim mas eu referi-me a chuva mais intensa na quinta e sexta no fds abranda a instabilidade mas não deixa de ter que se andar com o nosso amigo chapéu de chuva porque a possibilidade de aguaceiros está lá  e a sorte do pessoal é que mais uma vez a maior actividade no fds pode ser na madrugada de domingo ainda que não seja nada de extraordinário mas eu por ter chuva já fico contente  o frio é que anda a desiludir bastante!e como o seringador disse vai tardar mais um pouco mas desde que o Natal seja muito frio já é bom e de preferencia com muita chuvinha!




Boas,

Sim será para 6ªfeira mais provável 
Agora só gostava de ver esta entrada aqui no inverno  
mas prefiro que ver isto nesta altura do ano do que mais tarde durante o Inverno  
Mas que vai ser brutal, vai  
http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2006 às 18:03)

Bem ensemble dá bem para o dia 3, vamos a ver se não tira amanhã 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png

Bom feriado


----------

